#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Welke Drummicrofoons

## Triple S

Ik ben op zoek naar een setje drummicrofoons, liefst met clips voor de toms.
Kick-microfoon heb ik al een goeie, dus die hoeft er niet bij.

Wat zijn een beetje goeie?, 
Wat mot zoiets ongeveer kosten (zowel de dure als de goeiekope merken a.u.b.?), 
en waar kan ik ze het beste kopen?.

Als mensen van hier kunnen leveren, svp effe een offerte op de mail gooien...

Bij voorbaat d(r)ank!

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## theo

Hallo.
Ik heb gewerkt met de sennheiser en de akg.
Maar mijn mening is dat akg voller en warmer klinkt.
groeten theo

----------


## sparky

Als je voor clipjes op de toms gaat is er in mijn oren nog weinig concurentie voor de Sennheiser E604. Voor de snare doen SM57's het nog altijd goed. En voor de hihat en overheads hangt het een beetje van je budget af. Ik hou van de C391 van AKG.

ARBO?....

----------


## Rv

Voor de OH's ben ik echt wel weg van de AKG C451, ook voor hi-hat. Kick heb je al (wat heb je gekozen?)
Snare de SM57beta, en voor toms, indien je echt leuke clip-ons wilt, dan zijn die senheisers inderdaad niet te versmaden.

Dit zou ik kiezen indien ik vrij van budget was ... prijzen weet ik helaas niet.

____
Rv.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik heb een compl,eet kitje van Beyer Dynamic....ben ik dik tevreden over...zijn allemal mic's uit de Opus serie...

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Oss.

details....push it..

----------


## Triple S

De kickmic die ik nu heb is er eentje van Sennheiser, en dat ding is gewoon goed. Ik heb inmiddels een setje aangeboden gekregen met Sennheiser tom-clips en shure OH / snare / hi-hat. Topklasse spul dus.
Verder nog iets wat te goedkoop is om maar iets te kunnen zijn (Superlux.... de naam zegt genoeg).
Ook nog een medium-prize Monacor-setje (drum 2) Iemand daar ervaring mee??

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## showband

die grijze sennheiser tomclips weken gewoon goed.  en als je wat kleins wil zou ik voor deze gaan. een paar oude blackfire MD421 zijn mooier maar dan blijft er zowat geen plaats meer over om te slaan voor de hh houthakkers met hun moderne tom-maten.

Overhead is minder snel nodig dan het lijkt. Ik steun de AKG C serie van RV hierbij graag. Shure bij de snare? Dan ga je weinig verschil met die sennheiser horen. Of je moet echt een beta58 nemen ofzo.
(nergens voor nodig)

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## PowerSound

Wat zijn clips eigenlijk ?
Hoeveel micro's moet per drum normaal hebben of hangt dat af van de drummer.

FUCK OFF AUTOBPM USERS !!! 
Viva Ypoc, Viva Contest, Viva Qsc, Viva EV, Viva JBL, Viva PowerSound !

----------


## FiëstaLj

Clipons zijn microfoons die je op de rand van de drums kan clippen

Hoeveel micro's per drumstel veschild wat je ermee gaat doen

Als je in een grote zaal staat kan je het beste alles uitversterken... dus alle toms een clip, de snare ook, de base een mic.. de hi-hat een... en nog 2 overheads

Voor kleinere zalen pakken wij meestal 1 overhead, 1 op de snare en 1 mic op de base...

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## PowerSound

Een overhead is een micro die alles opvangt ?

FUCK OFF AUTOBPM USERS !!! 
Viva Ypoc, Viva Contest, Viva Qsc, Viva EV, Viva JBL, Viva PowerSound !

----------


## FiëstaLj

Een condensator pijpje... die zijn redelijk gevoelig en vangen dan alle bekkens, etc... op

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Rv

> citaat:Hoeveel micro's moet per drum normaal hebben of hangt dat af van de drummer.



Dit hangt er natuurlijk vanaf WAT de drummer juist bijheeft. 
Normaal gezien snare-basdrum-hihat-tom1-tom2-floortom-ride-crash.

Dat is een standaard drum ('normaal' dus)  Neem voor elk ding één micro, dan is een standaard drumset 8 micro's.

Nu past elke drummer dat natuurlijk aan aan eigen behoeftes ;o). Meer/minder toms, dubbele basdrum, ... Alles wat erbij komt = micro meer. Enkel voor meer cymbalen zetten wij niet meer micro's. Daar dienen de OH's dan voor ...

En dan kan het zijn dat je drummer nog wat elektronisch bijheeft (pads, sampler, ...) Daarvoor heb je dan weer je DI's ...



____
Rv.

----------


## Techieguy

En natuurlijk nog 1tje onder de snare!

----------


## EP Woody

Misschien zijn de Clip-ons van AV-Jeve een id. Werk ik zelf ook mee en klinken heel goed en kosten "maar" ong. 90 Euro pst. 

Probeer gewoon een keertje div. mics uit. en kijk welke voor jou het beste is.


Is er iemand die z'n vriendin kan delen?? Ik mis een stukje <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Gr. Erwin

----------


## Rv

> citaat: En natuurlijk nog 1tje onder de snare!



Doen wij nooit hoor ...

____
Rv.

----------


## Techieguy

> citaat:
> Doen wij nooit hoor ...



Als t maar even kan doe ik t wel, is niet altijd nodig, maar vaak kan je dan net ff lekkerder die snares pakken en bij sommige muzieksoorten of snares is dat gewoon nodig.

----------


## showband

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Doen wij nooit hoor ...
> ...



Bijna nooit nodig.
Afhankelijk van de breedte en spanning van de snarenmat, het materiaal van de vellen, het formaat van de snare, de manier van slaan van de drummer(ster) Metalen of houten ketel enz enz. In de meeste gevallen klint de snarenmat genoeg door en krijg je alleen maar problemen door die extra microfoon onder je snare te plaatsen. De snare goed afstelllen en geen ouwe ****-microfoons gebruiken werkt meestal beter dan extra mics opstellen.

We hebben ook tientallen keren in de studio lopen experimenteren voor een optimaal drumgeluid en niet een keer klonk het beter met een ondermicrofoon. Sterker nog de enige constante die ik bij het uitversterken van drums ken is dat het altijd beter klinkt met zo min mogelijk microfoons.... (Wel goede natuurlijk)

p.s. Belangrijke note voor de oorspronkelijke vragensteller: als je onder je snare een x-tra mic plaatst, zorg dan wel even de fase 180graden te draaien.

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## Techieguy

Ik heb het nou niet over (studio)opnames, maar gewoon liver versterking, en dan is het (ok vaak de wat goedkopere drumkitjes) meestal wel lekkerder, ok je kan de snaren er meestal wel redelijk uittillen met alleen een mic aan de bovenkant, maar ik vind een extra micje prettiger.

----------


## Rv

Waar trek je de lijn hé technieguy ...

je kan onder elke tom ook nog eens een micro plaatsen, maar zeker bij live vind ik dit helemaal niet nodig. Bij live-optredens zou ik zelfs zeggen: NEEN. 
Studio tot daar aan toe ...

____
Rv.

----------


## Techieguy

Tsja... maar bij een tom wil ik voornamelijk de slag hebben en de klankkleuring van de tom die komt er vanzelf wel bij, maar het probleem aan sommige snares is dat ze gewoon niet lekker snaren als je ze alleen aan de bovenkant miked, ok je OH's pakken een deel op, maar niet genoeg...

Ik ben echt niet de enige die zo werkt, ik heb het bij een Ampco klusje opgepikt en daarna zelf uitgeprobeerd, nogmaals, zonder 2e mic kan het ook prrima klinken en soms is het gewoon helemaal niet nodig, maar ik blijf erbij dat je sommige snares een stuk frisser kan laten klinken!

Ik ben trouwens benieuwd naar die DAP drummicrofoons:: die CM-10 condensators zijn echt leuk voor het geld (60). Voor low-budget dingen zijn die helmaal niet verkeerd (heb er nu 9 op een klus staan). Ook al is het natuurlijk minder dan echte dure microfoons, ik vind ze mooier dan sommige microfoons van echte merken.

----------


## showband

Dat is nou precies wat ik afraad. Met goedkope microfoons gaan werken en er wel ondertussen extra bij gaan plaatsen om beter geluid te krijgen. Meer microfoons geeft knopen en buiken door de faseproblemen die bij goedkope microfoons erger zijn dan de kwaal. Dit kan je toonregeling totaal onbeheersbaar maken of knallende feedbackfrequenties opleveren.

LIVE bedoel ik dus. Ik heb in de studio alleen heel veel tijd gehad om precies uit te vogelen hoeveel en welke overspraak je waar krijgt bij een drumstel. En ook bij welke type microfoons. 

Als jij een condensator op de juiste afstand tussen de side en de Hats plaatst hoef je vaak al geen extra microfoons meer op te hangen!
Veel rides zijn zo hard dat een goedgeplaatste overhead links zat opvangt. enz enz Kortom, begin met weinig maar kwalitatief maximaal spul.


lekker belangrijk!

----------


## Techieguy

Ik heb dus op drumstellen nog geen echt goedkope mics gebruikt (meestal sennheiser evolutions en shure) behalve voor overhead, en wat je zegt:: vak kun je met 2 overheadjes al vrij veel doen, maar ik vind dat als je al je toms etc. apart pakt je veel meer ruimtelijkheid kunt maken in t geluid waardoor het toch opener klinkt.

----------


## theo

De drummer bij ons is over gegaan op ddrum.
Wat vinden jullie hiervan?
Ben er zelf niet kapot van, aleen zijn de beide base's exact gelijk.

----------


## Techieguy

uhm ddrum? 

electrisch ofzo?

of n merk drumstel?

ik ken t niet...

----------


## PowerSound

Bij zo'n electrische drum, heb je dan maar één line out ?

PowerSound was hier...

----------


## Rv

Is d-drum hetzelfde als V-drum (ROLAND)


Ik ben nog maar enkele keren een drummer tegengekomen die met een volledige elektronische drum kwam, dus weinig/geen ervaring.
Wel al enkele keren met combinaties gezien en gehoord. En dat vind ik best goed. Leuke effecten. Bijvoorbeeld op de PROMS (sportpaleis).

Heb al wel van vele drummers gehoord dat de hihat en cymbalen onnatuurlijk drummen, maar daar hebben ze sinds enkele maanden blijkbaar ook iets op gevonden ...
http://www.roland.be/productinfo/pro...ges/CY-12H.jpg
http://www.roland.be/productinfo/pro...um-Session.jpg

____
Rv.

----------


## Rv

> citaat:Bij zo'n electrische drum, heb je dan maar één line out ?



Ik ken enkel de roland-systemen, maar daar heb je meer dan gewoon 1 line-out hoor. 
Je hebt de main-out (stereo uiteraard) en dan ook monitor-out, zodat de drummer zijn eigen monitor-signaal kan mixen.





> citaat: De drummer bij ons is over gegaan op ddrum.



Kan je even zeggen van welk merk die Ddrum is? Want ik heb eens een demo gehoord van de V-drums van roland, enkele jaren geleden nu al. Man, dat klonk goed hoor. Enkel de echte klassieke drummer zal ermee niet aan zijn trekken komen; maar dat is met pianisten (digitaal) net hetzelfde hé!  :Wink: 

____
Rv.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Ik vind het in ieder geval niks, zo'n elektronisch ding. Wel lekker makkelijk, maar dat vind ik nou juist zo jammer. Zo'n ding zal nooit dezelfde "feeling" hebben als een echte.......

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Rv

> citaat:Zo'n ding zal nooit dezelfde "feeling" hebben als een echte.......



Ik ben zelf pianist, en er is geen enkel digitaal klavier dat me dezelfde feeling (mm, klinkt lekker!) geeft als een goede piano, maar op het podium heeft digitaal toch ook veel voordelen hoor, ook zo voor drum denk ik persoonlijk ...

____
Rv.

----------


## Techieguy

Vooral in hele kleine settings is t wel beter en dan meteen gitaar amp simulators erbij en je hebt de ideale band als t om mixen gaat... Maar t is gewoon zo leuk om t onder niet ideale omstandigheden toch lekker te laten klinken...

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Jaja, voordelen heeft het zeker. Maar wees eerlijk, het is toch geen porem als je een crash hoort terwijl er iemand op een stuk rubber zit te heuten???

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## sparky

> citaat:Kan je even zeggen van welk merk die Ddrum is?



DDRUM is van Clavia De fabricant van de Nord Physical modeling synth's.Men maakt daar inderdaad ook totaal electrische kits maar DDRUM is vooral bekend geworden met zijn triggers in combinatie met de goede soundmodules en is op dit gebied de wereldtop.

ARBO?....

----------


## showband

DDrum is van Clavia. Die scandinaviers die ook nordlead modelling synths maken.

Op het moment de best klinkende/spelende digitale drums. Op basis van sampling nog wel...itt roland.

Onze drummer werkt met triggers op de toms en een gewoon kookplaatje van roland. Geeft :
1) Kick
2) side
3) hat
4) el. toms (L out)
5) el. percussie (R out)
6) OH
Klinkt fantastisch en maakt de overspraak en de monitoring goed te controleren. Op de toms sla je zo weinig dat zelfs drummers zelden merken dat het niet met een microfoon is gedaan [:-)]


lekker belangrijk!

----------


## yvobtv

wat ik meestal doe:
kick:B91
snare:B56
hh: Pro37R van audio technica
tom's:  e604
oh: senn. mkh 50
toms en snare gaten
kick en snare beetje compressie

(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## Stephan

kick: akg D12
Snare top: Beta57
Snare bottom: gewone 57
HH: AKG C451
Toms: E504
OH 2x:AKG C451
Dit wordt het meest gebruikt en dit zijn ook de meest gangbare mic's.

Mijn baas is gay, o jee, o jee, o jee!

----------


## Jeroen

Ki - PL20
SN - SM57
HH - Neumann 180 Series
T1 - SM57 OF Senn clip on
T2 - SM57 OF Senn clip on
T3 - SM57 OF Senn clip on
FL - SM57 OF Senn clip on
OH - Neumann 180 Series

DDrum is niet mijn favoriet,... je hebt de klankt niet echt meer in de hand en dan gaat een muzikant bepalen hoe zijn drumstel aan de voorkant moet klinken met welk achterlijk effect. Doe het liever zelf,...

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## sparky

Ook gisteren heb ik clips op de toms gebruikt.
Ik kan er helemaal naast zitten maar volgens mij waren het geen 604's maar wel Sennheisers. Weet iemand of Sennheiser Inderdaad ook andere tomclips fabriceert?

----------


## Ward

> citaat:
> Ki - PL20
> SN - SM57
> HH - Neumann 180 Series
> T1 - SM57 OF Senn clip on
> T2 - SM57 OF Senn clip on
> T3 - SM57 OF Senn clip on
> FL - SM57 OF Senn clip on
> OH - Neumann 180 Series
> ...



Inderdaad lekkere keus! Voor de snare wil ik zelf nog wel graag een condensatortje gebruiken maar das persoonlijk en lang niet iedere condensator is geschikt.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## EP Woody

Lekker Jeroen, Statievenwoud rond je drumstel <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Mijn lijstje ook nog ff maken.

2 verschillende sets

1ne keer:

Kick: Sennheiser E602
Snare: Shure 57
HiHat: Oude Peavey mic (condensator)
Toms: Sennheiser E604
Floor: Sennheiser E604
OH: Neuman korte pijpjes, weet typeno. zo ff niet

2e keer:
Kick: Shure Beta 52
Snare: Shure 57
HiHat: Pearl Condensator
Toms: AV-Jeve PHM27 (d8 ik, clip-on iig)
Floor: zelfde AV-Jeve of bij gebrek aan, Sennheiser MD421
OH: Pearl's

Zal exacte typono's binnenkort ff uitzoeken.


Groeten Erwin

Somehow the age of 18 has changed me ..........

----------


## Jeroen

Jeps Ward, condensator kan ook erg jovol zijn,... maar die 57 klinkt altijd wel.

Erwin, statieven kermis maakt niet uit, het gaat om de kwaliteit,... met die PL20 kun je bijna iedere set een keer roepen dat iemand effe die mic recht zet,... maar de klankt is super.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## EP Woody

Ik doe meestal Kroegen en kleine zaaltjes, en dan is er meestal weinig ruimte op het podium dus kan je moeilijk allemaal statieven rond het drumstel zetten. Dan breekt de zanger(es) z'n nek. 

Kan best lachuh wezen trouwens, maar keej.

Vandaar dat wij met veel clip-ons werken, Werkt ook veel sneller trouwens.


Groeten Erwin

Somehow the age of 18 has changed me ..........

----------


## janssenthfrank

het beste vind ik om mee te werken de pda mic sets maar die zijn erg duur. voor de rest zijn de sennheiser clip ons fijn en twee shure sm 57 voor de snare (top en bottom)

----------


## showband

Ik moet ook zeggen dat bij ons het zelden voorkomt dat er ruimte voldoende is om een bos micstatieven neer te planten. In ons geval hebben we ook nog eens een drumpodium die we enorm veel kleiner konden maken/sjouwen door met clipons de afmetingen te bepalen. (scheelt bijna anderhalve vierkante meter podium sjouwen!!)

Vanuit technisch oogpunt vind ik twee microfoons bij de side en een EV in de kick wel mooi. Maar...
We hebben daar echt geregeld dágen zitten experimenteren. In de studio, in de oefenruimte én bij blokboekingen vooraf in de zaal, om te kijken wat je kon bereiken met drum-microfoons en vooral met hoe wéinig mogelijk microfoons je een goed geluid kreeg.

Waarbij de tweede snaremicrofoon meestal door het goed stemmen van de snare (soms snarenmat vervangen voor een goede!) en het goed plaatsen van de topmicro vrijwel overbodig was voor het geluid.

Ik ben het voor kwaliteitsgeluid eens dat een EV in de kick een mooi en kneedbaar allround geluid mogelijk maakt. Als je echter gewoon snel en zonder veel gedoe een goed geluid wil hebben ben ik echter nog wel een voorstander van een ouderwets AKG-ei. Voor dat ding geld hetzelfde als voor de SM57. Zonder iets te doen is het altijd o.k. en in veel gevallen stel je die ev bijna hetzelfde af als je direct met die AKG "naturel" hebt.. (in het covercircuit waar ik zit tenminste)

Persoonlijk hang ik bij een drumstel het liefst eerst goed butget bij de bekkens en dan pas bij de trommels. Omdat je daar het eerste het verschil gaat merken.

Dit even in het kader van "butget" en niet in het kader van "wat heb je het liefst" hihi

Ik wil trouwens nog even een lans breken voor de beyerdynamic 201. Die dingen liggen overal te verstoffen terwijl je er verbazingwekkende tomgeluiden uit kan halen.

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## Stephan

wat je ook kan proberen is een volgens mij een sm94 dat platte ding van sure. Gooi je zo de kick in en klaar!

Mijn baas is gay, o jee, o jee, o jee!

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Kick: Beta 91 (heeeeeel lekker)
snare: SM57 of beta57
HH: CK91 (of 93, weet niet precies)
tom's en ook floor: E604
OH: CK93 (of 91, weet niet precies)



Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Jeroen

Hey Ep,... als je niets anders bij je hebt, moet je wel. Hadden ze het podium maar groter moeten maken <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ja, klinkt ook wel aardig die 91.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## EP Woody

Owkeej dan, We gaan dus voortaan onze statievenkist weer lekker zwaarder maken met nog meer stands. En nemen dus voortaan meer SM 57'z mee.

Hmm, volgens mij blijf ik wel lekker bij de clip-ons, werkt veel makkelijker. Maar zal binnenkort toch eens experimenteren met die SM57 op tom. Kijken hoe dat klinkt.

Groeten Erwin

Somehow the age of 18 has changed me ..........

----------


## sparky

> citaat: HH: CK91 (of 93, weet niet precies)
> tom's en ook floor: E604
> OH: CK93 (of 91, weet niet precies)



Bedoel je de AKG C391?
Dit is een combinatie van de SE 300 B voedingsmodule en het CK 91 kapsel beiden uit de "Blue line"

Zelf vind ik ze ook lekker klinken, een beetje frisser dan een C 451.


Is er nog iemand die mijn eerder gestelde vraag over de Sennheiser clips kan beantwoorden?

----------


## Amati

Het beste kun je ff een mailtje sturen naar iemand van de slagwerkkrant. Moet je hier http://www.slagwerkkrant.nl/slagwerkkrant/home2.html ff een adres vanaf halen. Hier zitten mensen van achter het drumstel en producers zelf. Die kunnen je waarschijnlijk wel een antwoord geven.
mzzl

----------


## sparky

Dank...

----------


## (m)IRON

Krijg je met clip-on's niet de resonantie mee van het drumstel?

Groeten

----------


## showband

> citaat:
> Krijg je met clip-on's niet de resonantie mee van het drumstel?



1) ja, maar dat betekent in dit geval contactgeluid van de tom die je staat uit te versterken. Het veranderd wel iets aan het geluid maar dat betekent niet dat het er slechter van wordt in dit geval.

2) als je 8 statieven op de vloer rond het drumstel zet heb je allerlei muzikanten die er tijdens de show met hun lompe hoeven overheen gaan rausen. Dat geeft ergere bijgeluiden. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Je zal trouwens verbaast zijn hoe vaak het voorkomt dat alleen al de standaard van de kick een zwieper krijgt en fout staat....door de technici die zélf niet uitkijken!

Voor de gewone nederlandse podia raad ik echt clipons aan. En voor de rijkere PA kun je de microfoons bij de snare en toms ophangen met clamps van LP.


lekker belangrijk!

----------


## Rv

> citaat:
> Bedoel je de AKG C391?
> Dit is een combinatie van de SE 300 B voedingsmodule en het CK 91 kapsel beiden uit de "Blue line"
> 
> Zelf vind ik ze ook lekker klinken, een beetje frisser dan een C 451.



Ga ik helemaal niet mee akkoord. Heb vandaag lang de C391 en de C451 naast mekaar gehoord, en dan kies ik toch resoluut die 451 hoor. Zeker (heel zeker) wanneer je ze gebruikt voor een klankbron die verder dan enkele decimeters van je mic is.
Komt daar nog bij dat ik vandaag toch weer gehoord heb dat, wanneer de C391 valt, hij er bijna altijd aan is. Daar hebben we met de 451 geen last van.

(het model van de C451 dat wij gebruiken is niet het nieuwe model van de C451, maar het model dat al vele jaren oud is. Het schijnt dat de nieuwe C451 NOG beter is. Als ik kan kiezen, C451, zonder twijfel.)

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat:Kijken hoe dat klinkt.



Ik blijf hem leuk vinden <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## sparky

Hoe pas je de C391 toe RV?

Ik heb het over gebruik voor drumsoverhead waarbij ik het meeste laag wegdraai omdat ik vooral het hoog van de bekkens wil pakken en niet een totaalweergave van de kit+ambiance.

Ook ik heb deze 2 mic's naast elkaar gehad.


By the way, Dit topic begon met de vraag over een set drum-mic's met daarin clips voor de toms. Aangezien veel mensen nu toch  andersoortige mic's in hun lijstje hebben opgegeven, wil ik graag nog even kwijt dat ik de MD421 in dit geval erg mooi vind klinken.

----------


## Rv

Hoi,

ik vind juist in het hoog de C451 beter ... het is ne mens zijn goesting natuurlijk.


____
Rv.
____

----------


## sparky

Amen....

----------


## Ruud Wiggers

Hoi,

Ik heb een vraag over het uitversterken van tom's met de Sennheiser Black Fire 504. Ik heb de vellen goed gestemd: hoe kan ik met deze mic's het mooiste geluid krijgen? afstelling v.d. mengtafel, afstand mic's van het vel en resoneren voorkomen.

alvast bedankt voor de reacties, Ruud 

check doubleyoumusic.nl

----------


## Klaaske

Da kun je zelf toch proberen ?

----------


## Ruud Wiggers

Twee keer wiel uitvinden is niet handig, of wel?

ruud

----------


## lifesound

toch wel, zo "leer" je namelijk iets. Zelf zoeken, dan weet je waarom het op een bepaalde manier te doen. Ten tweede is microplaatsing en EQ afregeling afhankelijk van drummer, drumstel, soort muziek, mengtafel, ....

----------


## Ruud Wiggers

Hoi Jaap,

Ik heb het al uitgeprobeerd, maar heb nog niet zo'n ervaring. Wat ik in dit forum lees kan mij geweldig helpen. Ik moet nl. alle mid eruit draaien om geen last van resonantie te krijgen. Dit levert een bagger geluid op. Dus heb ik van die ringen op de vellen gelegd, maar klinkt ook niet echt, of is dit de enige oplossing? 

Ruud

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ruud Wiggers_
> 
> Hoi Jaap,
> 
> Ik heb het al uitgeprobeerd, maar heb nog niet zo'n ervaring. Wat ik in dit forum lees kan mij geweldig helpen. Ik moet nl. alle mid eruit draaien om geen last van resonantie te krijgen. Dit levert een bagger geluid op. Dus heb ik van die ringen op de vellen gelegd, maar klinkt ook niet echt, of is dit de enige oplossing? 
> 
> Ruud



hmmm er gaat iets niet goed dan, heb je die klem wel goed geplaatst?
Met die BF504/604 doe ik meestal klein beetje 100Hz erin klein beetje hoog erbij vanaf 7kHz en daarboven. En alleen als nodig ergens tussen 200 en 600Hz een dipje. Dat zijn over het algemeen de relevantste eq-punten voor toms met close mike. 
Het liefst met alle toms hetzelfde qua eq, evt iets meer laag in de FT(s) 
Als het dan niet klinkt ga je aan het drumstel draaien, of klopt je  PA/weergevers niet. of neem je drumles  :Wink: . 
Maar zo te horen is die kit helemaal zout gestemd.

----------


## Soilworker

Setje DDrum Triggers.. altijd fijn voor degene met een zout-drumstel. Hierbij benoem ik mijn bassdrum ook ZOUT. Het is een 20 Inch. En dr is GEEN laag uit te krijgen . Click genoeg. !.

ps. IS er een module voor 1 ddrum trigger ??..of IS daar een oplossing voor ? ik heb zelf geen ervaring met midi apparatuur maar heb wel een Yahama MU5 op de kop kunnen tikken met enkele drumkits erin...zou ik hiermee iets kunnen doen ???...zo JA...lever mij die gouden tip....mn bassdrum is TE slecht 

(wel een Premier Projector van 13 jaar oud in volledig goede staat.Een SUPER geluid....behalve de bassdrum.....)

Groeten FrankiE

----------


## dokter dB

heb je een gesloten achtervel? juist een kleine kick kan erg mooi klinken gesloten:  xlr kabeltje door het luchtgaatje solderen en wat demping op de bodem leggen, met erop in het midden een B52 neergelegd (of d112/sm91/re20 als je dat mooier vind). Je moet alleen effe dat vel araf schroeven om die mic te plaatsen. ken je die hipkick van yamaha? (dat drumstel waarvan alle trommels in de kleine bassdrum opgeborgen kunnnen worden), klinkt ook te gek en die heeft 3 klikkertjes om de kik open te maken. Maw: als je dus een open kick hebt probeer een keer gesloten? trigger is wel handig maar wel erg nep :Smile:

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Soilworker_
> 
> Setje DDrum Triggers.. altijd fijn voor degene met een zout-drumstel. Hierbij benoem ik mijn bassdrum ook ZOUT. Het is een 20 Inch. En dr is GEEN laag uit te krijgen . Click genoeg. !.
> 
> ps. IS er een module voor 1 ddrum trigger ??..of IS daar een oplossing voor ? ik heb zelf geen ervaring met midi apparatuur maar heb wel een Yahama MU5 op de kop kunnen tikken met enkele drumkits erin...zou ik hiermee iets kunnen doen ???...zo JA...lever mij die gouden tip....mn bassdrum is TE slecht 
> 
> (wel een Premier Projector van 13 jaar oud in volledig goede staat.Een SUPER geluid....behalve de bassdrum.....)
> 
> Groeten FrankiE



Een Drummodule voor 1 trigger, geen idee of het bestaat. Maar je kan natuurlijk ook gewoon een tweedehands drum module kopen. Een D4 van Allesis bijvoorbeeld is best betaalbaar en helemaal niet verkeerd. 

Trouwens als je dan toch een zout drumstel hebt, pur dan gelijk alle trommels dicht, dan heb je heb je op de buhne geen last meer van die zout sound (hoe dat ook mag klinken).

Als de betreffende kick wel lekker klinkt zou je ook nog een combinatie kunnen maken. Laag uit de module en de attack van de trommel zelf.

----------


## Ruud Wiggers

Hoi dokter dB,

Bedankt voor je reactie! Ik heb in de volgorde gewerkt die jij aangaf. Eerst de tafel afstellen op jouw manier en dan de toms gaan afstemmen. Voor het tegengaan van resonatie heb ik o.a. het onderste vel een tikkie lager gestemd dan het boven vel, daardoor 'kromt' de tomklank naar onderen in toonhoogte. Hij klinkt nou goed en niet zoutig. 

Heb ik nog een laatste vraag: Omdat mijn budget gering is en ik de Behringer XM2000S gekregen heb voor de bassdrum is mijn vraag of jij ook weet hoe ik die het best af kan stellen.

Ruud

----------


## Blor007

Hoi,
Ik ben bezig met zelf een PA op te bouwen.

De instrumenten zijn:
1)Marshall gitaarversterker (lead)
2)Marshall gitaarversterker (rythm)
2)Randall Basversterker (kan rechtstreeks op uitgang van bassamp)
3+4+5)3*keer zang.
6+7+8+9+10)Tama Drum:5 cymbalen,2 Toms,Snare,Basdrum,2 Floor Toms en Hihat

Ik heb in het totaal 4 micros:
Sm57,Namaak Sm57(dap),sm58 en DAP bassdrum micro.

Nu ik ben van 1 ding zeker en dat is die bassdrum micro.
Waar kan ik de rest best plaatsen en wat kan ik het beste bijkopen
+ wat gaat mij dat kosten(en waar bevinden zich de goedkope winkels).



Mijn 2de vraag is: 
-Waar zet je de micros juist? (Hoek,naar waar gericht,hoogte,...)
-Hoe regel je de EQ af (ik heb op mengpaneel 4bands EQ)


Je merkt dat ik er echt niks van ken, het zou dus een grote hulp zijn mocht iemand me kunnen helpen.


Dank bij voorbaat

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ruud Wiggers_
> 
> 
> Heb ik nog een laatste vraag: Omdat mijn budget gering is en ik de Behringer XM2000S gekregen heb voor de bassdrum is mijn vraag of jij ook weet hoe ik die het best af kan stellen.
> 
> Ruud



goed dat het gelukt is met uitmiken!

die bassdrummicro ken ik niet....
Er is erg veel verschil tussen verschillende bassmics, sommigen zijn heel pre-shaped (d112) anderen zijn weer heel recht (sm91, maar dat is eigenlijk ook niet speciaal een bd-mic)
De beste all-rounder is wat mij betreft B52 (voor live versterking dan) 
Maar jouw behr. is denk ik een dynamische grootmembraan.

Belangrijkste punten zijn: 
Tussen 200-300Hz (exacte frequentie ff met sweep opzoeken) maakt het meestal lelijk dus ook meestal een redelijke dip daar (gain op 9u)

voor de rest is cut/boost vd volgende freqs smaak/kik afhankelijk:
1 alles onder de 100Hz is druk
2 4 rond 3kHz tik 
3 rond 6kHz metallica tik  :Wink: 
4 Voor een hiphopkick kun je bijvoorbeeld rond 100H/125Hz een beetje erbij draaien, en moet je kijken of de standaard 200-300Hz iets terug kan of iets hoger (tussen 250-400Hz) 
5 Voor jazz dingen zijn eigenlijk weer hele andere dingen mooier (vooral niet teveel close miken, en opnames voornamelijk met totaalmics)

Mic plaatsing is ook smaak/kickafhankelijk daar moet je mee experimenteren, licht ook aan je achtervel/wel/niet/gat etc.

heb je hier wat aan?

----------


## cobi

Ik lees verschillende vragen over de plaatsing en EQ-standjes voor drummic's

Over dit onderwerp kan je van alles schrijven. Veel duidelijker wordt het volgens mij als je eens een boek koopt over PA-techniek.  Ook zou je eens bij een ervaren technicus over zijn schouder mee kunnen kijken. Na wat ideeen te hebben opgedaan ga je eens lekker met een bandje in een oefenhok zitten prutsen. Hardstikke leuk en ook nog eens leerzaam.

----------


## yuma

Ik heb een vraag. Laatst heb ik opgetreden, en ik kwam tot de conclusie dat bij de opnames die van het optreden waren gemaakt, de helft van mijn bekkens nauwelijks te horen waren. Ze hadden toen 1 overhead voor m'n hihat, en 2 voor de rest. Ik heb naast mijn hihat nog 5 andere bekkens: 12,14,16,18 inch Sabian en 18 inch China Paiste. Ik heb binnenkort weer een optreden, en we gaan daarvan ook opnames maken. Mijn vraag is: Moet ik er een extra overhead bijzetten voor een fatsoenlijk geluid?

----------


## XLRetje

Leuk dat er zoveel geluld wordt over het opmiken van drums!
Heb jaren gedrumd en daarnaast werk ik als geluidstechneut.

Ik gebruik graag de volgende mic's :

Kick - Shure B56 en de Shure SM 91 
Snare - Beta 57 top en een condensatortje (451/CK1)voor de bottom    om een mooie heldere klank te krijgen.(het snare geluid dus).
Toms - de oude Senh. MD421 is tegek maar ook de nieuwe shure Beta 98D clipon mic.
Voor de O'heads AKG 451/CK1 of Neuman KM140 en het mooiste AKG 414.
OOK DRUMS MET MAAR 4 MICS GAAT ERG GOED MET KICK /SNARE EN 2 X o'HEAD ,richt de O'heads dan van achter de kit op de toms c.q.floortom ,je kan dan met 4 mics een vette sound krijgen maar werkt alleen in kleine zalen.
Grote zalen altijd hele kit opmiken en als het kitje beroert klinkt toms lekker gaten.
compressortje op de kick is ook wel lekker.
Als je een kick met voorvel krijgt kun je de mic. aan de andere kant zetten bij de klopper ,krijg je het vast strak alleen nooit doen bij jazzdrummers wanrt die worden gek!!!
En vooral door expirimenteren ,hoor graag meer ervaringen!!!

----------


## XLRetje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door yuma_
> 
> Ik heb een vraag. Laatst heb ik opgetreden, en ik kwam tot de conclusie dat bij de opnames die van het optreden waren gemaakt, de helft van mijn bekkens nauwelijks te horen waren. Ze hadden toen 1 overhead voor m'n hihat, en 2 voor de rest. Ik heb naast mijn hihat nog 5 andere bekkens: 12,14,16,18 inch Sabian en 18 inch China Paiste. Ik heb binnenkort weer een optreden, en we gaan daarvan ook opnames maken. Mijn vraag is: Moet ik er een extra overhead bijzetten voor een fatsoenlijk geluid?



Volgens mij met het met 2 o"heads en een Hihat mike goed te krijgen zijn .
Eventueel nog een extra mic voor het ride bekken.
En niet vergeten als je de hele kit opmiked het laag uit je overheads te halen!!
Succes

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door yuma_
> 
> Ik heb een vraag. Laatst heb ik opgetreden, en ik kwam tot de conclusie dat bij de opnames die van het optreden waren gemaakt, de helft van mijn bekkens nauwelijks te horen waren. Ze hadden toen 1 overhead voor m'n hihat, en 2 voor de rest. Ik heb naast mijn hihat nog 5 andere bekkens: 12,14,16,18 inch Sabian en 18 inch China Paiste. Ik heb binnenkort weer een optreden, en we gaan daarvan ook opnames maken. Mijn vraag is: Moet ik er een extra overhead bijzetten voor een fatsoenlijk geluid?



Als ik het goed begrijp heb je rechtstreeks van de PA mengtafel opgenomen. In dat geval is het geen oplossing om meer micro's te zetten.
Vermoedelijk gaat het optreden plaatsgevonden hebben in een zaal waar de bekkens al relatief luid klonken ten opzichte van de rest. De geluidstechnieker gaat die kanalen dan ook bijna niet gebruikt hebben.

----------


## pokkeherrie

via de zoekfunctie van dit forum ben ik bij dit bericht terechtgekomen omdat ik een soortgelijke vraag heb over slagwerk mikes. Ik lees een aantal positieve reacties over de Sennheiser 604 evolution clip-ons. Zelf ben ik niet zo tevreden over de 604, maar gebruik ik liever de 504 van Sennheiser. Ik meen dat de 604 ook een budgetversie is van de 504, of zit ik hier fout? Ik vind de 504 qua karakter veel van de sm57 hebben.

Mijn fav setup voor drums

kick- AKG D112
snare top - SM 57 (a!)
snare bottom - gebruik ik meestal niet, eventueel Beyer m-201
hat - AKG c391b
racktoms - d409b / d22
floortoms - d11/d22
overheads - c414

heeft iemand goede ervaring met Beyerdynamic OPUS clip-ons voor drums?

----------


## jakkes72

Kick Shure Beta 91
Snare Beyer M201
Hihat Behringer B5
Toms AKG D440
Floortom AKG D550
Overheads Sennheiser K6/ME64

Reden voor de Hihat is dat een K6/ME64 niet voldoende te verzwakken is, de B5 wel, en die mic klinkt helemaal niet zo beroerd voor de Hihat.

----------


## nielsjanssennl

hier nog een lijstje :-)

Kick : Audix D-6 + Shure SM91 (of gewoon B52+91)
Snare : SM57/B57/Audix D-1(mijn favo :Smile:  ) top en bottom, of ook altijd goed : C414 (probeer de figure 8 eens om tegelijk de hihat mee te nemen!)
Toms : Audix Micro-D, D-2 (kleine toms), D-4 floor... eens wat anders dan 504/604 en 98's van shure  :Big Grin:  
Overheads : AKG C414, Neumann KM184/140,Shure KSM27/32
HiHat:KM140/184

Vooral amerikaanse tech zijn gek op shure ksm (32) micro's voor overhead en gebruiken ze ook veel op gitaarcabinets. Een andere micro die ook steeds terug komt op amerikaanse/engelse riders is de Beyer M88 voor kick. En die valt niet tegen...

----------


## shure-fan

mijn lijstje staat ook al in een ander topic  maar hierbij nog maar een keer

kick: beta 91 (attack,  is leuk voor metal enzo)
kick: beta 52 (voor laag)
snare: sm57, beta 56, b57
hihat: c430 (omdat ie klein is)  ck91, c1000 kan ook
toms: 604
ride: zelfde als hihat
oh: zelfde als hihat,  eventueel zijn andere goede condensator mics ook prima.

----------


## Carl

Ik gebruik een Opus 88, klinkt prima, maar de Sennheisertjes hebben veel minder overspraak.
De klem is wel fantastisch, het ding is waanzinnig compact en handig te plaatsen.

----------


## MusiQmaN

Wat ik nu thuis doe (maar dat ga ik uitbreiden) 

Is 1 overhead vor de toms,snare en cymbals (en ja ik pak ze ook alleaal mee, alleen zijn ze natuurlijk niet individueel af te stellen)

en 1 sampler/drummodule (spd s) , waarom een kick trigger en een drumpad (hh sound) zijn aangesloten zodat ik alle facetten meepak, met 2 kanalen.

voor de thuis recording en pre productie werkt dit echt lekker. Zeker omdat je alles meepakt.

Uiteindelijk wil ik toewerken naar 4 tom mics, 2 snare mics (voor de 2 snares), 4 overheads (2 boven 2 hh's) en een kick (akg d112, omdat je daarmee het allroundste geluid krijgt en ook relatief niet duur is).

electronisch drummen is trouwens kut om mee te drummen om het zo even te zeggen zeker als het midden of laag klasse spul is 9(rubberen pads etc..) Voor thuis studie lekker, als aanvulling perfect, maar alleen electrnisch drmmen, nee persoonlijk niet. Dan moet je echt heel lang oefenen en de modules kennen, en echt topspul hebben staan (roland v drums, yamah dtxtreme 1st edition) zoe iamdn als Michael Schack bijv.

Over klemmen, het is het beste als je hem klemt aan de onderkant, natuurlijk is stands nog beter, alleen dat neemt idd teveel ruimte in beslag. 

Over de opmerking beter besparen op toms dan op cymbals kan ik kort zijn. Op geen van beide besparen, de 2 zijn samen zo belangrijk voor een goede sounds, met Slechte cymbals en goede mics kan je nooit een goed geluid krjgen en met slechte toms en goede mics ook niet, wel is een BETER geluid te krijgen als zowel toms als mics goed zijn en de mics van bijv. een middenklasse.

Des te meer je bijvoorbeeld ook op festivals zou kunnen komen waar je niet met je eigen mics kan spelen en alleen met hun top of the line mics... sta je dan met je slechte kit... of slechte cymbals...

----------


## sparky

> via de zoekfunctie van dit forum ben ik bij dit bericht terechtgekomen omdat ik een soortgelijke vraag heb over slagwerk mikes. Ik lees een aantal positieve reacties over de Sennheiser 604 evolution clip-ons. Zelf ben ik niet zo tevreden over de 604, maar gebruik ik liever de 504 van Sennheiser. Ik meen dat de 604 ook een budgetversie is van de 504, of zit ik hier fout? Ik vind de 504 qua karakter veel van de sm57 hebben.



knap hoor... aangezien de MD504 en en de E606 exact dezelfde mic zijn. klinkt als een MD421 maar dan iets minder dik, helemaal niet als een SM57 die toch een stuk diepte mist en wat meer "afgeknepen" klinkt in deze toepassing.

----------


## MusiQmaN

Nou ik heb iggg een setje Blackfire 504's en een akg d112 aangeschaft ter uitbreiding van de 2000. Nu nog een of 2 57's en een overhead.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

We hebben afgelopen zomer ons Beyer Dynamic setje verkocht en een Audio Technica set voor terug gekocht. De AT set bestaat uit : AE2500, AE3000 en de AE 5100. Ik ben zeer tevreden over deze set. Ook hebben we voor de losse verhuur een AT set gekocht, alleen wat goedkoper de MB serie. Deze valt ook niet tegen voor het geld!

----------


## Timo Beckman

Bij mij hangt het er van af. Het liefst gebruik ik een set van 
beta 91/re20/d112 : Kick
sm57/dpa 4091(duur maar erg goed) : snare
ck391/dpa 4006/dpa 4091(zie boven)
BF504/604/dpa 4022(zie boven) : Toms
ck391/dpa 4006/dpa 4091 (zie boven) overheads
De dpa mikes hebben ten alle tijden mijn voorkeur alleen niet tijdens festivals of als de mixer's (foh mon rec) geen pad knop heeft daar je flink signaal binnen krijgt

----------


## MusiQmaN

Zeg ik heb die sennheisers 504 binnen. alleen ik heb nogal kleine toms, je voelt m al, ze komen wel erg dicht bij t slagpunt ( vooral bij mn 8'' en 10'' ) zijn er geen andere klemmen dan die van sennheiser (de oude) ik zag dat bij die nieuwe een sort van golf vom heeft zodat ze nog verder gepositioneerd worden (de nieuwe 904s zijn ook iets groter dan de 504s)

----------


## Robert H

> Zeg ik heb die sennheisers 504 binnen. alleen ik heb nogal kleine toms, je voelt m al, ze komen wel erg dicht bij t slagpunt ( vooral bij mn 8'' en 10'' )



Volgens mij hadden de mannen bij Sennheiser een floortom te leen op de R&D-afdeling toen ze die dingen ontwierpen. Bij een 8" tom wordt het voor een drummer inderdaad bijna een behendigheidsspel om überhaupt nog het vel te raken. De microfoon hangt bij zo'n tom zowat in het midden. Ik draai die klemmen van 504/604's bij kleine toms altijd om. Microfoon eraf schroeven, dat draaiding andersom in de sleuf steken en microfoon er weer op. Vervolgens het kopje de hoek om vouwen en klaar...

----------


## MusiQmaN

Sorry heb mm al gevonden.. als vind ik t nog niet echt optimaal.. t is trouwens handig om haakse xlrs te hebben bij deze macs haha, bestaat er geen adapterplug waarmee je van een rachte xlr een haakse kan maken?

----------


## sparky

Zodat je plug nog verder uitsteekt en je weer een onderdeel erbij hebt wat kapot kan? ...vast wel....


Waarom zou je het ook maar willen?

Valt het snoer niet weg naar je zin? Je kunt het prima wegstoppen in de daarvoor bedoelde trek-0ntlasting op de clip.

----------


## MusiQmaN

nu omdat ie dan tegen mn cymbals en pads komt mischien. daarom, hij gaat dan dus niet verder uitsteken, hij steekt juist nu te ver uit, zelfs met die trek ontlasting...

----------


## MusiQmaN

Bij deze trouwens de foto s  :Big Grin: 





(best goede fotos met zon palm)

----------


## SPS

Je kunt de lengte al een paar cm minder maken door Neutrik XLR pluggen te gebruiken ipv die goedkope knollen die ik op de foto zie!!!!!!!!!!!!

Paul

----------


## MusiQmaN

> Je kunt de lengte al een paar cm minder maken door Neutrik XLR pluggen te gebruiken ipv die goedkope knollen die ik op de foto zie!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Paul



Dan kan ik er net zo goed haakse connectors opzetten, alleen kan ik geen kabels solderen, dus vandaar de vraag of er een haakze connector was  :Wink: 

En zo goedkoop waren ze niet, het belangrijkste is ook dat ze storingsvrij zijn. En dat zijn ze  :Wink:

----------


## shure-fan

> Dan kan ik er net zo goed haakse connectors opzetten, alleen kan ik geen kabels solderen, dus vandaar de vraag of er een haakze connector was 
> 
> En zo goedkoop waren ze niet, het belangrijkste is ook dat ze storingsvrij zijn. En dat zijn ze



misschien is het voor je de moeite waard om naar de lokale audio boer te gaan,  en daar mic kabels te bestellen met haakse neutrik stekkers eraan.

Ben je ineens klaar...   en de investering is niet groot

----------


## MusiQmaN

> misschien is het voor je de moeite waard om naar de lokale audio boer te gaan, en daar mic kabels te bestellen met haakse neutrik stekkers eraan.
> 
> Ben je ineens klaar... en de investering is niet groot



 
Ja zo rijk ben ik ook weer niet hoor  :Wink:  dat was ook een van de redenen dat ik om advies voor connectors vroeg. Anders had ik wel meteen haakse neutriks gekocht.

----------


## shure-fan

> Ja zo rijk ben ik ook weer niet hoor  dat was ook een van de redenen dat ik om advies voor connectors vroeg. Anders had ik wel meteen haakse neutriks gekocht.




en als je nu je eigen kabels laat omsolderen???

is dat ook een optie??

dan ben je alleen de kosten kwijt van de haakse xlr stekkers en een uurtje werkloon

(ik wil niet zeggen dat ik een rijk man ben,  maar als je wilt gaan investeren ..  doe het dan meteen goed,  kost een cent meer  ben je meteen klaar)

----------


## MusiQmaN

dat is idd zo.

Wel zo handig idd.

Wat is trouwens het verhaal achter de black fire serie, en het verschil tussen de 504, 604 en 904?

Ik kan er niks over vinden op google.

----------


## sparky

He zo'n linkse  :Cool: 

Even over hoe je de mics geplaatst hebt: op je 8" en 10"  staan de mic's op "12 uur". al zet je ze nu op "2 uur" en richt ze iets mee op het vel ipv eroverheen, dan gebeuren er 2 dingen. 1) je bekken boven de 10" komt weer vrij. 2)je snare knalt een stuk minder hard je tommics in. Al zet je dan ook nog je floormic op "7 uur" dan is ook daar de kanaalscheiding beter omdattie 1) een stuk verder van dat bekken afzit waar 'ie nu onder zit. 2) ook dan heb je weer veel minder last van snare-overspraak.

zoals eerder gezegd: de MD504 is geadopteerd door de Evolution serie en om die reden omgedoopt tot E604. Of de 904 een 604 in een andere behuizing is of echt een andere mic, dat weet ik niet.

----------


## MusiQmaN

> He zo'n linkse 
> 
> Even over hoe je de mics geplaatst hebt: op je 8" en 10" staan de mic's op "12 uur". al zet je ze nu op "2 uur" en richt ze iets mee op het vel ipv eroverheen, dan gebeuren er 2 dingen. 1) je bekken boven de 10" komt weer vrij. 2)je snare knalt een stuk minder hard je tommics in. Al zet je dan ook nog je floormic op "7 uur" dan is ook daar de kanaalscheiding beter omdattie 1) een stuk verder van dat bekken afzit waar 'ie nu onder zit. 2) ook dan heb je weer veel minder last van snare-overspraak.
> 
> zoals eerder gezegd: de MD504 is geadopteerd door de Evolution serie en om die reden omgedoopt tot E604. Of de 904 een 604 in een andere behuizing is of echt een andere mic, dat weet ik niet.



Bij de 8 en 10 gaat dat niet die hangen in het yess systeem, en die zit op 2 uur  :Wink: 

bij de 14'' kan ik m denk ik net niet op 7 plaatsen omdat de rhp80 electronic pad op 10 uur hangt en dan in gedrang komt. Vandaar dat alle mics iets uit het center gericht staan. Ik vang trouwens wel mooi de snare op nu (ik wil juist de snare met de tom en overhad mic oppakken) en de kleine hh boven de 14'' de reden dat ze er wat overheen richten is simpel,i kan m alleen naar links en rechts bewegen als ik m zo bevestig (met de klem rechts of links van de mic)

t is trouwens toch bf504 en geen md504?

----------


## Mike Manders

leuk, die sennheiser tom-microfoons die allemaal naar de snare gericht staan.
zo wordt gaten wel noodzakelijk....

----------


## sparky

of gaten wordt juist onmogelijk, zie zo je gate  maar eens niet te triggeren met je snare. Ik weet niet of je dat met een sidechain-filter gaat redden.

----------


## MusiQmaN

ik heb een goed geluid uit de toms, en vang samen met de overhead de snare ook op. het werkt perfect. en aan effecten etc doe ik (nog) niet

----------


## sparky

Wel. Als het werkt, werkt het....

----------


## MusiQmaN

daarom, er komt mishcien wel een mackie dx12 ipv de behringer, met de ingebouwde effecten, ben erg benieuwd.

----------


## MusiQmaN

en de sennheiser d421-u1 voor de floortom is ook binnen (mooi dingetje)  :Big Grin: 


nu het volgende, kent iemand deze:


(akg d70me)

en deze:

 
(shure 16a)

btje contente drummics? voor bijv. ride/overhead of snare?

----------


## MusiQmaN

niemand????

----------


## Balsan

Op een aantal drum fora kom ik drummers tegen die een Audio Technica 2020 grootmembraam studio microfoon (low budget a 120 Euri p/s) gebruiken als Overhead in live situaties.

Nu ben ik benieuwd of er geluidmensen op dit forum ervaring hebben met deze Mic als overhead. Men zegt (drummers) dat de AT2020 de toms erg goed meeneemt.

Als er mensen met ervaringen zijn, dan hoor ik het graag, en ik zou dan ook willen weten hoe jullie deze mic als overhead plaatsen (op zijn kop hangend, of horizontaal, anders).

Wat zijn eventuele nadelen in live situaties ? Ik vond het een apart idee om een grootmembraam als OH te gebruiken in live situaties, en gezien de prijs van deze mic vond ik de gedacht interessant om eens naar ervaringen te vragen

----------


## Leeghem

als wij een drum doen nemen wij de basdrum en de snare dubbel je hebt daar een zeer mooi resultaat mee. Voor de basdrum leggen we er een in en een vooraan. Van de snare de bottom en top

----------


## MusiQmaN

een tijdje verder.. de 16a weerk verkocht..

ik wacht nu op de naiant msh1 custom. custom? ja custom, hij heeft er 122db versie van gemaakt  :Big Grin:  ben erg beneiuwd.. voor de 45 euro  :Big Grin:  t schijnt super spul te zijn.

Naiant Studio

ik ga zodra ze binnen zijn de kennet als snare/kick mc gebruiken. 

kick? ja kick. ik ben erachter gekomen dat als ik de mic zo richt dat ie de kick EN de snare meepakt (net iets onder de onderkant van de snare richten) de kick zoveel vetter klinkt (d112)

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Nu ben ik benieuwd of er geluidmensen op dit forum ervaring hebben met deze Mic als overhead. Men zegt (drummers) dat de AT2020 de toms erg goed meeneemt.
> 
> Als er mensen met ervaringen zijn, dan hoor ik het graag, en ik zou dan ook willen weten hoe jullie deze mic als overhead plaatsen (op zijn kop hangend, of horizontaal, anders).



Wij hebben ze als o.h. bij een Midnight Blues drum set van AT, heb er wel eens mee gewerkt en werkt erg goed. Je kunt ze het beste horizontaal plaatsen.

Midnight Blues is een zeer betaalbare drum set van AT en klinkt erg lekker. Ook deze set is compleet met klemmen voor op de ring e.d. Voor een lager budget een aanrader. de set kost 169,00 ex.BTW, excl. AT2020.

----------


## sparky

Ik ben ze weleens tegengekomen in een (demo)studio. En dar heb ik ze vergelijken met mn oktavaas (MK012 met zowel nier als omni, de russische) De 2020's klonken groter en gedetaileerder. En dat voor 100 Euro per mic. Live lijkt me zeker het proberen waard. Voor rondzingen hoef je niet zo bang te zijn, op de moni's heb je niet zo snel overheads en als het door de zaal rondgaat zijn er toch echt andere dingen mis  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## sparky

> ik ga zodra ze binnen zijn de kennet als snare/kick mc gebruiken. 
> 
> kick? ja kick. ik ben erachter gekomen dat als ik de mic zo richt dat ie de kick EN de snare meepakt (net iets onder de onderkant van de snare richten) de kick zoveel vetter klinkt (d112)



Weet wat je bedoeld, ik heb wel eens een condenstortje extra gepakt voor de slagkant van de bassdrum. met als doel de klik van de aanslag wat natuurlijker te laten klinken. Hier ben ik mee opgehouden omdat ik teveel en ongewenste snare meepakte. Maar vanaf de snarebottom en met en andere kit/muzikant/muziekstijl zou het best eens kunnen werken. Nadeel lijkt me nog steeds dat je de afzondelijke controle over snarebottom en kickaanslag kwijt bent op het moment dat de mic geplaatst is. mar als je een opstelling vind die werkt... Hou me op de hoogte, klinkt interesant!

En post eens wat soundclipjes!! Je experimenteert zoveel dat het voor anderen ook leuk kan zijn om de verschillen te horen.

----------


## MusiQmaN

zpdra ik de opnames kan maken post k ze hier.

eerst ben ik nog aan t kloten met die promix  :Frown: 

opzich mis ik niet zoveel controle, maar geeft me dit juist de mogelijkheid een heel ander en dynamischer klankpallet aan te boren.

ik heb het nog niet uitvoerig getest dus ben erg benieuwd (als ik de Naiant mics heb) hoe het echt gaat uitpakken. Ik werk dan ook met 2 ooh, terwijl ik toen ik hier achter kwam geen oh's had (die gebruikte ik als proefopstelling bij de snare en kick, geplaatst onder de hh)

----------


## Mike Manders

ik heb de AT2020's ook uitgebreid getest. Voor een aantal dingen werkt het erg goed. Als overhead heb ik zelfs opname mee gemaakt voor serieuze projecten en dit pakte verrassend goed uit, je moet wel een flink laag-af filter erop zetten, en dan is het goed. Ik vind ze lekker fris en precies klinken. Wel is de plaatsing erg belangrijk.

----------


## showband

Als er voldoende geinteresseerden zijn kan ik hier in Den Haag een keer een "test microfoons" middagje organiseren in een zaaltje met PA.
Goede pearlset+a&h2200+SP3 systeem+gratis en ruim parkeren
Basismic´s aanwezig.
eigen setjes meenemen, eigen drankrekening betalen.

aanmeldingen hieronder.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sparky

Mooi plan, wil ik wel aan meedoen. Neem ik mn oktavaas mee MC012 met de omni, nier en ubernier :Big Grin: 
Kunnen/willen we er evt ook wat opnames van trekken?

----------


## berolios

Het kan best zijn dat ik eroverheen heb gelezen (12 pagina's ondertussen  :Cool:  ), maar welke micro's vindt iedereen nu écht hélemaal het einde voor *toms*?

Ondertussen heb ik met de meest bekende wel vaak gewerkt... mijn bevindingen tot nu toe: 
[LIST][*]Shure SM/ B 98: heel mooi, maar voor sommige muziekstijlen misschien een beetje té mooi (te clinisch zeg maar)[*]Sennheiser clipjes: een beetje ondefinieerbaar soms, ietwat blikkerig misschien... ik weet het niet... het doet zijn werk, ik krijg ze dan ook vaak aangeboden en gebruik ze dan ook gewoon... maar op de een of andere manier ben ik er toch niet zo van overtuigd[*]Shure SM 57: bij 'old school stijl' muziek wel eens gebruikt, werkte toen heel goed[*]EV 408: die eierkoppen vind ik dus écht tegek, zeker voor als het heel vet mag zijn... ik vind alleen de montage een beetje minder (met LP klemmen gaat het trouwens wel)[/LIST]Daarbij werk ik in 99 van de 100 gevallen met dezelfde micro's op alle toms, soms inderdaad (als er clipjes of zo te kort zijn) een 421 op de floortom(s). Ik wel erg benieuwd naar ervaringen van mensen die met *Audix* mics werken... Heb wel eens een D6 gehad, dat is dan niet zo mijn ding... maar hoe zit dat met miken van toms en snare? Is dat een beetje oké? Welke gebruik je dan, de D1 of D2?

Laat het even weten, ik ga zeker de komende tijd eens experimenteren... en met extra input kan ik allicht iets nuttigs doen ! Thanks !!



Daarbij nog even iets anders...

Misschien niet helemaal on-topic, maar zijn er mensen die ervaring hebben met de *sub-kick* van Yamaha? 

_Voor diegene die hem niet kennen: dat is een 8" (?) speaker, gemonteerd in een 10" (?) drumketel, die je normaliter voor het voorvel van de kick zou moeten plaatsen..._

Is dat van meerwaarde t.o.v. de 52/91 combinatie?
Ik krijg er eigenlijk altijd wel uit wat ik zoek, maar ik wil misschien net toch nog wat extra broekspijpen rammel  :Big Grin:  ... en ik ben ook gewoon benieuwd naar ervaringen van anderen.


Thanks!

----------


## berolios

> Mooi plan, wil ik wel aan meedoen. Neem ik mn oktavaas mee MC012 met de omni, nier en ubernier
> Kunnen/willen we er evt ook wat opnames van trekken?



Hoe zijn die Oktava's live als OH?

----------


## jakkes72

> Het kan best zijn dat ik eroverheen heb gelezen (12 pagina's ondertussen  ), maar welke micro's vindt iedereen nu écht hélemaal het einde voor *toms*?



Nou, voor toms gebruik ik deze:
http://www.akg.com/site/products/pow...nguage,EN.html

Voor Floortom gebruik ik deze:
http://www.akg.com/site/products/pow...nguage,EN.html

----------


## sparky

> Hoe zijn die Oktava's live als OH?



Wat voller en ronder dan C451's, klinkt meer richting KM184. Het proberen zeker waard. Zelf ben ik wel benieuwd naar wat de hierboven besproken 2020's live kunnen. 

Wat die tommics betreft. Voor live volstaan de 604's meestal, vooral ook omdat ze nu eenmaal zo praktisch zijn. Die 98's heb ik zelf nooit gebruikt, ben ik wel benieuwd naar. karakter van 57/58 vind ik persoonlijk meestal niet zo mooi op toms, te middy naar mijn smaak. Maar als het even kan gebruik ik graag 421's, zeker in de studio. Ik heb wegens een tekort aan 421's voor de toms weleens een D112 op de floor (18") gezet, met een vrij extreem resultaat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Het is een leuk bedacht plan, verschillen luisteren. We hebben dit eens vaker geopperd, alleen geen resultaat. Daarbij zouden we meteen kleine geluidssystemen vergelijken en iets met verlichting meen ik me ter herinneren. Ook was het wat centraler gelegen, ergens in de buurt van Utrecht. Maar misschien dat het bij genoeg animo alsnog te regelen is. 

Misschien dat er een leuke dag van te maken is, met nog meer dingen om te vergelijken zoals mixers, microfoons, monitoren, outboard e.d. Laten we het dan alleen eventjes op geluid houden.

Mail me maar, dan kijken wat we kunnen doen.

testdag@olafje.nl

PS : Als je maild, zet er dan even bij wat je bereid bent mee te brengen eventueel. Merk en type.

----------


## MusiQmaN

> Het is een leuk bedacht plan, verschillen luisteren. We hebben dit eens vaker geopperd, alleen geen resultaat. Daarbij zouden we meteen kleine geluidssystemen vergelijken en iets met verlichting meen ik me ter herinneren. Ook was het wat centraler gelegen, ergens in de buurt van Utrecht. Maar misschien dat het bij genoeg animo alsnog te regelen is. 
> 
> Misschien dat er een leuke dag van te maken is, met nog meer dingen om te vergelijken zoals mixers, microfoons, monitoren, outboard e.d. Laten we het dan alleen eventjes op geluid houden.
> 
> Mail me maar, dan kijken wat we kunnen doen.
> 
> testdag@olafje.nl
> 
> PS : Als je maild, zet er dan even bij wat je bereid bent mee te brengen eventueel. Merk en type.




lijkt me een topplan. ik stel graag mijn proffesionele drumkit  ter beschikking (alle mics aan toms of aan het drumrack)

ik gebruik voor de toms en 2e snare bf504's en voor mn floortom md421u-1 (zonder laag filter, wel zwart)

ook leuk is dat ik een sampler (roland spds) met 2 pads (1 echte ketel, 1 rubberemn pad) geintregeerd heb, dit kan intressant zijn voor de test met de mics.

op mijn site www.musiqman.tk staat meer info voor gebruikte materialen (en in de handtekening  :Wink:  )

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Er kan nog aangemeld worden...Daarna gaan we bekijken hoe en wat...

testdag@olafje.nl

----------


## sompi

heb de sub kick van yamaha wel eens tegengekomen 

een gasttechnieker had hem mee en heeft hem gebruikt op onze PA 

persoonlijk was ik niet onder de indruk ondefinieerbaar , rommelig laag 

was ook enorm gevoelig in rond de 200-250hz , nam gans het podium op 

moet wel zeggen dat ik niet zelf de kans heb gehad om eens aan de knoppen te draaien en ik de rest van die technieker zijn technieken ook maar niets vond

----------


## MusiQmaN

ik wou net zeggen  :Wink:  hij wekrt alleen als je er een tijd mee hebt kunnen werken, anders kan je hem (nt als akira jimbo op stond tijdens het drumworld fest. in belgie) m beter niet gebruiken  :Wink: 


niets meer over de meet meeting?

----------


## sparky

> heb de sub kick van yamaha wel eens tegengekomen 
> 
> een gasttechnieker had hem mee en heeft hem gebruikt op onze PA 
> 
> persoonlijk was ik niet onder de indruk ondefinieerbaar , rommelig laag 
> 
> was ook enorm gevoelig in rond de 200-250hz , nam gans het podium op 
> 
> moet wel zeggen dat ik niet zelf de kans heb gehad om eens aan de knoppen te draaien en ik de rest van die technieker zijn technieken ook maar niets vond



Die subkick lijkt me ook meer een studioding en zelfs dan twijfel ik nog aan de meerwaarde. ik zou er natuurlijk best een willen proberen icm een beta 52 of RE20 om eens te zien of het ding echt sub toe kan voegen aan deze mics, maar dan wel in de studio. Als ik live een kicksound met belachelijk veel sub zou wilen zou ik het eerst met stemming, de juiste mics en dan evt nog zo'n psycho-acoustics-processor, proberen... hoeveel sub wil je hebben...

----------


## purplehaze

als je sub wilt toevoegen aan een kick in een livesetting zou ik je aanraden om de Audix D6 eens te proberen.

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Ik wel erg benieuwd naar ervaringen van mensen die met *Audix* mics werken... Heb wel eens een D6 gehad, dat is dan niet zo mijn ding... maar hoe zit dat met miken van toms en snare? Is dat een beetje oké? Welke gebruik je dan, de D1 of D2?
> 
> Laat het even weten, ik ga zeker de komende tijd eens experimenteren... en met extra input kan ik allicht iets nuttigs doen ! Thanks !!



Audix i5! 

Redelijk allround micje, echt een rivaal voor de SM57. Alleen dan beter :Cool: 

Doet er niet moeilijk over om voor een acoustisch gitaar neergezet te worden, en toms pakt ie heerlijk mee. Met behoorlijk wat dynamiek in de klank.

Ik prevereer hem zeker boven een SM57. ( om maar een referentie te noemen )

Het is dat t er niet ingaat zitten om naar Denhaag te gaan, anders was ik graag langsgekomen met 3x Audix i5 en AKG D-112.

----------


## Bihca

Ons drummic setje : 
Kick : Beta 52
Kick : Beta 91
Snare Top : E904
Snare Bottom : E904
Tom 1 : E504
Tom 2 : E504
Floortom : E904
Hi-hat : SM57
Overheads : KM184

Wat vinden jullie van dit lijstje? 


Wij willen komend jaar verbeteringen kwa mics gaan aanschaffen, wat zouden jullie vervangen en voor wat?

Groet

Rens

----------


## berolios

> Ons drummic setje : 
> Kick : Beta 52
> Kick : Beta 91
> Snare Top : E904
> Snare Bottom : E904
> Tom 1 : E504
> Tom 2 : E504
> Floortom : E904
> Hi-hat : SM57
> ...



Suggesties:
Een condensator op je HH (liefst een hyper-nier ivm richtgevoeligheid) en een SM57 op snare top/ bottom, hoewel ik hier begrijp dat een Audix i5 ook tegek is daarvoor ;-)

----------


## MusiQmaN

> Die subkick lijkt me ook meer een studioding en zelfs dan twijfel ik nog aan de meerwaarde. ik zou er natuurlijk best een willen proberen icm een beta 52 of RE20 om eens te zien of het ding echt sub toe kan voegen aan deze mics, maar dan wel in de studio. Als ik live een kicksound met belachelijk veel sub zou wilen zou ik het eerst met stemming, de juiste mics en dan evt nog zo'n psycho-acoustics-processor, proberen... hoeveel sub wil je hebben...



 
Ik heb m nu een tijdje zelf (mooi voor de test dag 2, is trouwens de exact dezelfde als tstdag1) en Ik ben er zeer tevreden over. Ik gebruik m thuis als mic voor oefeningen en (video/demo) opnames.

Live heb ik m nog niet kunnen gebruiken, maar ben daar erg benieuwd naar (zeker in diverse settings, anders dan de testdag)

voor die opnames gebruik ik trouwens alleen de sub, 2x naiant en dat is het. Btje shuiven met plaatsing en je hebt een fijn geluidje.

----------


## MusiQmaN

Weet iemand trouwens het verschil tussen de standaard sm57 en de limited anniversary versie? (die samen in 1 houten kistje kwam met de sm58)

----------


## bones2001

> Weet iemand trouwens het verschil tussen de standaard sm57 en de limited anniversary versie? (die samen in 1 houten kistje kwam met de sm58)



Behalve het anniversary logo, niets.

----------


## BvE

> Ons drummic setje : 
> Kick : Beta 52
> Kick : Beta 91
> Snare Top : E904
> Snare Bottom : E904
> Tom 1 : E504
> Tom 2 : E504
> Floortom : E904
> Hi-hat : SM57
> ...



Ik zou niks aanpassen, prima setje dit!

----------


## sparky

Pasgeleden ook die 904 gehad, da was wel erg prettig, attack is echt super van dat ding, blaast een 57 compleet weg, hoefde echt vrijwel niets aan de snare te doen, ik huur er binnenkort eens eentje voor een paar shows en als het in andere omstanddigheden hetzelfde presteert, dan komt ie in mn arsenaaltje :Smile:

----------


## MusiQmaN

wat is het verschil tussen de 604 en de 904 afgezien van het uiterlijk dan? k weet dat het verschil tussen de bf-604 en de 604 niet aanwezig (afgezien van het was bijv.

----------


## Mike Manders

wat ik momenteel gebruik en wat ik erg fijn vind.

Kick      Beyer M88
Snare    SM57
Snare bottom   B504
Hat        SM81
Toms     B504
OH        AKG   C414

----------


## flurk

Kick beta 52
Snare top 604
Snare botom 604
High hat Beyer opus reeks
tom 1&2  604
floor shure 6.1
overheads 2 x shure 4.1 (de laatste tijd gebruik ik die wel es "underhead")

----------


## sparky

> wat is het verschil tussen de 604 en de 904 afgezien van het uiterlijk dan? k weet dat het verschil tussen de bf-604 en de 604 niet aanwezig (afgezien van het was bijv.



Geen idee, ik weet dat het beviel wat ik hoorde en dat ik er verder naar ga kijken, technische verschillen dat zal wel op de sennheiser site staan.

P.S. ik neem aan dat je het over de BF504 had? Grappige is dat als ik op het net probeer te zoeken naar mensen die de verschillen tussen de 604 en 904 kennen, ik eigenlijk alleen maar stuit op mensen die OF de 604 kennen OF de 904 en vervolgens aannemen dat er wel geen verschil zal zijn, sja...

----------


## bones2001

> Grappige is dat als ik op het net probeer te zoeken naar mensen die de verschillen tussen de 604 en 904 kennen, ik eigenlijk alleen maar stuit op mensen die OF de 604 kennen OF de 904 en vervolgens aannemen dat er wel geen verschil zal zijn, sja...



Ik gebruik ze beide  :Big Grin: 

Verschil tussen beide is, het gewicht  60 vs 125 gram,
en de gevoeligheid, 1,8 mv vs 2 mv.
Of ze nou echt anders klinken heb ik eigenlijk nooit uitgeprobeerd,
maar de 904 is een stuk steviger dan de 604 vandaar dat ie daar
zit waar de meeste klappen vallen...
Zal eerdaags eens een a/b opname maken van beide.

----------


## sparky

He, da's leuk! ben benieuwd.

----------


## MusiQmaN

Ik ook.

Ik bedoelde idd de BF504  :Wink:  mooie zwarte uitgave. Ik vind die mz904 klemmetjes wel fijner werken omdat je dan nog iets verder weg van het vel kan zitten. Helemaal als  je hem 'verkeerd'' op de clip zet.

----------


## Berend

> Ik gebruik ze beide 
> 
> Verschil tussen beide is, het gewicht  60 vs 125 gram,
> en de gevoeligheid, 1,8 mv vs 2 mv.
> Of ze nou echt anders klinken heb ik eigenlijk nooit uitgeprobeerd,
> maar de 904 is een stuk steviger dan de 604 vandaar dat ie daar
> zit waar de meeste klappen vallen...
> Zal eerdaags eens een a/b opname maken van beide.



Heb je intussen al een vergelijking gemaakt? Ben ook benieuwd naar het verschil.

----------


## R@dical

Audix D6 in de kick.
Audix D1 op de Snare top ( vind de sm57 te aanwezig bij de 5 en 10K audix klinkt wat rustiger in de oren)
Beta 57 onder. ( lekker heldere sound voor de snaar)
km 184 op de HH
Beta 98 op rack met een audix d4 op de floor.
km 184 bij de ride
en akg c414 overhead

dit is een super strak setje.

----------


## DJ Antoon

Voor onze R&R band (jaren 50&60) gebruiken wij voor toms de E604.
Nu heb ik altijd behoorlijk veel last van resonanties zo rond de 200 a 300 Hz. (alle toms) Wat ik gedeeltelijk probeer te onderdrukken door daarop flink te eq'en. Als het echt erg is dan laat ik de drummer zijn vellen strakker zetten en word het ook ietsje beter, maar weg gaan doet het daarmee niet. Om er toch vanaf te komen (vooral het naklinken ervan) wil ik ze met een goede gate (vooral ervaring met compounder en square 1) nogal eens strak gaten. 
Dit als ik daartoe de kans heb, onze behringers verpesten meestal meer als dat het oplevert.

Normaal draaien we met een AD25 set, afgelopen weekend echter met een 1/2 EAW850 set, en dat gaf hetzelfde verschijnsel.

Is dit een vaker voorkomend verschijnsel en zo ja wat kun je er nog meer aan doen om het beter te krijgen.

Introductiepagina

----------


## sparky

De midlaagcorrectie waar je het over hebt is eigenlijk altijd nodig bij 604'tjes, op zich niet erg. Maar wat noem je flink EQ'en? Ik doe meestal iets tussen de 3 en de 6dB (is volgens mij vooral afhankelijk van de kwaliteit van de kanaalEQ :Cool: ) Als ik 604's gebruik en de toms klinken niet goed, dan ligt het toch echt meestal aan de toms zelf en met name aan het ontbreken van wil of vaardigheid om toms te stemmen. Extreem lang naklinkende toms zijn vaak het gevolg van zowel het onder als bovenvel op de resonantiefrequentie van de ketel te stemmen, onder en bovenvel verschillend gestemd levert een kortere toon op. Met een goeie stemming zou je de meeste toms op de luiste lengte moeten krijgen, alleen de floor wil dan nog wel eens roet in het eten gooien. Dempringen of gelpads zijn dan mogelijk een oplossing, deze nemen wel wat attack en helderheid weg, maar aangezien de floor deze toch al in grotere mate heeft dan de racktoms is dit meestal geen probleem. Het zijn in elkgeval betere oplossingen dan het afplakken waar toch nog vaak naar gegrepen wordt.

Maar als de kit en de P.A. in orde zijn en je bent toch nog niet tevreden, dan pas zou je het bij mics kunnen zoeken. Op de testdag dit jaar was goed te horen dat het laag van de 604's niet tot het strakste gerekend mag worden, de eitjes van EV waren een stuk strakker. Jammer dat we geen beta 98's hadden, ik was best benieuwd hoe die zich qua strakheid van het laag verhouden. Die midlaagcorrectie is iig niet nodig bij deze. Mocht je het in de mickeuze willen zoeken, dan zou ik deze 2 zeker proberen.

----------


## DJ Antoon

Dank je Sparky.
Mijn plan was om dit jaar ook bij de testdag langs te komen, maar helaas door drukte als ook nog een sterfgeval zijn we niet meer gekomen. 

Ik zal de volgende keer eens met de drummer aan de slag gaan, hij vind zijn vellen altijd al strak staan, maar als hij ze verder aantrekt word het wel altijd beter...

Ik moest duidelijk meer eq'en als 6dB, zowel op een soundcraft 800 als ook op een spirit live 4 (vaste tafel)

----------


## MusiQmaN

FF een advies vraagje.

hoe zou men mijn nieuwe vintage HipGig setje uitversterken?



De kick heeft een gesloten houten plaat aan de voorkant en de 2 toms geen reso en een lekkere korte diepte.

De maten zijn 10 en 12 tom, 16 kick met verhoging.

is dit een beetje te doen verwachten jullie, en hoe.



(het is ook een oefensetje met verwijderbare demping, vandaar de demping op de cymbals :P)

Alvast dank.

----------


## maar

maar, voor de overhead en de snare zou ik toch voor sE3 gaan. Wat een prachtig open geluid geeft dat. Ik hou dan ook wel het meest van een akoestische open en dynamische sound, en niet zo'n platte standaard pop/rocksound.
Ben benieuwd naar de SE4400a die binnenkort uitkomt.

----------


## tommys

Heeft er iemand ervaring met de AKG C518M micro als tommics?

AKG*C518M Miniatur-Clipmikrofon*@*Music Store

----------


## MusiQmaN

Heeft iemand deze al eens getest en vergeleken met bijv.  de 604/904 etc?



Vooral qua formaat (en dus plaatsing) lijken ze me erg handig, ben dan ook benieuwd naar het geluid.

----------


## jakkes72

Ja hoor!!!!

Erg goede microfoons.
Ik heb ze een keer als snare mic gebruikt, erggggg veel attack.

Ook erg goed te monteren door de klem.

----------


## driesvermeersch

Even een kleine vraag, niet de moeite om een nieuwe thread te starten, daarom stel ik ze hier.

als hobby hou ik me bezig met hier en daar wat geluid. Binnenkort moet ik het geluid doen tijdens enkele optredentjes. (stelt niet veel voor, beperkt publiek, beginnende groepjes...)

De groepen bestaan uit volgende bezetting: 2 x gitaar, 1 x bass, drum, 1 leadzanger, 2 backings.

Nu beschik ik over volgend materiaal
3 x SM58
4 x SM57
1x PG81
Drumset met Beta52, 3 x PG56, 2xPG81 (met clips)
Drumset met 3 x SM57 en 1 Beta 52 (met clips)

Het is duidelijk dat ik de 58's gebruik voor zang, 3 SM57's om de gitaren en bass te versterken. 
De 3 PG81's gebruik ik als OH's en HH.

Nu is mijn vraag: aan wat geef ik de voorkeur om de drie toms en de snare te versterken? Aan de SM57's of de PG56's? 

Vriendelijke groeten

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Ik zou zelf de basversterker oppikken met die 2e beta52. Dan heb je een 57 over die je op de snare kunt gebruiken. Op toms zou ik de PG56's gebruiken, alleen al vanwege de klemmen. Om voor de toms 3 statieven met daarop een 57 neer te poten is geen gezicht (en ook niet handig...)

Succes! (Waar vindt het festijn trouwens plaats?)
Rob.

----------


## jurjen_barel

In vervolg op dit topic een bij-vraagje: ik heb dus nu een setje (volumieuze) tommics, maar heb hiervoor nog niet de ideale tom-clip gevonden. Wat ik dus zoek is een houdertje, die je direct op de rim kan zetten en waar ik mijn mic (EV N/D468) met z'n klem op kan schroeven.

Ik heb al wel het K&M-klemmetje gevonden, maar op de één of andere manier heb ik toch het idee dat het een stuk minder stevig is om 'm horizontaal te klemmen tussen 1,5mm metaal (zoals de K&M) dan vertikaal over de gehele rim te klemmen (ca. 1 cm, bekend van bijv. de Sennheiser clips). Nadeel van de Sennheisers is alleen dat ik bang ben dat de mics te ver over de tom komen te hangen.

Ik zoek dus eigenlijk zoiets als de K&M, maar dan met een clip over de hele rim. Mensen die hier de ideale oplossing voor hebben? Liefst iets dat kant-en-klaar in de winkel te halen is, programma is net iets te druk om zelf uitgebreid te klussen.

Dank!

----------


## showband

latin percussionklem is het beste wat op dat gebied te koop is.
Latin Percussion: LP Mic Claw®

wel duur!

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> latin percussionklem is het beste wat op dat gebied te koop is.
> 
> wel duur!



Duur, en volgens mij ook erg HUGE. Denk dat het er niet echt strak uitziet als je 5 van die klemmen op je kit hebt. Of zijn er ook foto's van hoe dat systeem in de praktijk eruitziet?

Groet, Rob.

----------


## maranta

LP clamp duur?, wellicht een hoge aanschafprijs. De lp clamps gaan hier al zo'n 14 jaar in de kist mee tussen de statievenmeuk en zijn nog steeds in orde, dat kan ik van de 57ers waar ik ze ooit voor kocht niet zeggen.
Ergens moet er nog een drummer rondlopen met de klem aan zijn snare van mijn 3e lp clampje, kijk dan worden ze wel duur.

----------


## berolios

> latin percussionklem is het beste wat op dat gebied te koop is.
> Latin Percussion: LP Mic Claw®
> 
> wel duur!



Precies... die LP klemmen zijn tegek en voor die EV eitjes erg geschikt. Kun je trouwens ook erg goed gebruiken als 'cab grabber' voor cab miking. Dixon heeft hier ook een versie van, die maar iets van 20-25 euro kost !!

----------


## jurjen_barel

Oké, klinkt goed (alhoewel het er toch wel best groot uit ziet). Met kerst ben ik in Canada, kan ik ze goedkoop wegtrekken zag ik zojuist.

Eventueel nog alternatieven?

----------


## berolios

> Oké, klinkt goed (alhoewel het er toch wel best groot uit ziet). Met kerst ben ik in Canada, kan ik ze goedkoop wegtrekken zag ik zojuist.
> 
> Eventueel nog alternatieven?



november in NYC, kerst in Canada... gaat lekker, niet?
Alternatief geef ik net  :Wink: : Dixon mic clamp

----------


## Toan_08

Sorry voor deze Kickje,

Hallo, ik wou eens weten welke mics jullie gebruiken om een drumstel te versterken. mijn vader's band gebruikt nu een Superlux Kit. er zal zeker wel ''betere'' mic's zijn. dus dit is wat ik in mijn hoofd heb.  :Big Grin: 

Top Snare:Shure SM57
bottom Snare: Shure SM57
Bass: AKG D112
Tom 2x: Sennheiser E604
Hi hat: Audio-Technica ATM650

Of ben ik beter met dit?

Shure - Microphones - DMK57-52 Drum Microphone Kit

Bass: Beta 52
Overhead 2x: SM57
Snare:SM57

Hier heb ik dan een compleet set met Klemmen. 

Wat vinden jullie hiervan?

----------


## RayM

Met je eerste lijstje is helemaal niets mis. Beetje standaard maar goed bruikbaar.
De drummicrophone kit bevat alleen maar SM 57, voor de snare prima. Maar voor toms in mijn oren minder geschikt. Nemen ook veel ruimte in beslag. Er zit wel weer een Beta 52A bij. Die vind ik voor de kick veel beter dan de D112.
Beide setjes hebben zijn goed bruikbaar, ik denk dat persoonlijke smaak hier een belangrijke rol speelt.

Tip: lees deze topic maar eens (vanaf pagina 11), daar komt alles uitgebreid aan bod.

----------


## sd_2

Ik zou het volgende setje nemen, doen we zelf ook vaak zo:

Kick; Beta52
(Kick2; Beta91)
Snare top; SM57
Snare bottom E604 (vaak weinig plaats onder die snare om nog een SM57 met statief weg te zetten)
HiHat; condensator (bijvoorbeeld AKG C451 of Neumann KM184)
Toms; E604
OH; condensators (bijvoorbeeld Neumann KM184, TLM103 (die laatste zijn wel duur))

Wat de condensators betreft zou je ook iets van een betere lijn Shure kunnen pakken, houd je portomonee wel iets voller.

Het heeft geen zin om SM57 als overheads te gebruiken, dat werkt niet. D112 in plaats van die Beta52 is ook een goed alternatief. Op de snare een Beta56 is een optie die neemt net iets minder plaats in beslag en heeft als het goed is dezelfde kop als een Beta57. Ik ben zelf niet bekend met AudioTechnica microfoons dus daar kan ik niks over zeggen.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Ter inspiratie, mijn "budget"-drumsetje:

1. Kick1:  Shure Beta52
2. Snare top: Shure SM57/Sennheiser e906 (beetje lomper maar klinkt erg fijn)
3. Snare bottom: Shure Beta57 (met klem op de poot van de snare -> scheelt een statief & ruimte)
4. Hitat: Beyer Opus53
6 t/m 8. Tommetjes: Shure SM57 / Sennheiser e604
9/10. Floortom(s): Sennheiser MD421
11/12. Overheads: Rode NT3 of Audiotechnica AT2020

Bij een kick met gesloten voorvel zet ik er uit het midden een grootmembraam voor... werkt erg fijn

----------


## Toan_08

Hallo, moet ik eigenlijk wel een Bottom snare hebben of is het niet echt nodig.  :Confused:  want het scheelt weer ruimte en geld.

----------


## sd_2

Snare bottom is echt geen must. Op kleine setjes zou je zelfs zonder toms kunnen en dat dan met overheads meepakken, maar als je verder wilt en meer wilt om ook meer met het geluid van je drumstel te doen kan je ervoor gaan kiezen om snare dubbel te pakken, de kick dubbel te pakken. Misschien wil je zelfs drie overheads neerzetten, je kan zo gek gaan als je wil. In ieder geval snare bottom geeft dat geluid van die "snare" heel erg goed weer, waar je dan in combinatie met snare top weer een snare-totaal van kan maken in je mix. Ook heb je, doordat je 2 kanalen van je mengtafel gebruikt, meer mogelijkheid om de aparte mic's (top en bottom) anders te eq'en en daarmee het accent leggen (tunen) en afstellen op het geluid van de top of bottom.

Vooral veel proberen zou ik zeggen. En op kleine klussen niet te gek en te groot gaan..

----------


## Toan_08

Oke dus deze set is opzich niet slecht alleen een Beta 52 inplaats van de D112 en voor de toms zijn de e609's goed en voor de hihat twijfel ik nog. Hebben jullie nog ideeen? Alles is welkom  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## berolios

> Oke dus deze set is opzich niet slecht alleen een Beta 52 inplaats van de D112 en voor de toms zijn de e609's goed en voor de hihat twijfel ik nog. Hebben jullie nog ideeen? Alles is welkom



Mensen hier helpen je graag, maar een beetje pro-actieve opstelling lijkt me niet teveel gevraagd. Dit is een thread over drummics van 17 pagina's en dit is de 168e reactie in deze thread.... lees hem eens door... daar zul je je info echt wel uit kunnen halen.

Even zelf zoeken dus... daar heb je meer aan dan door ons voorgekauwd krijgen wat te doen... immers... vraag 100 techneuten naar hun favoriete mic-set en je krijgt 101 verschillende meningen  :Wink: ... en dan heb ik het nog niet eens over opvattingen die veranderen in de tijd ! ... heel persoonlijk dus...

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Met een D112/beta52 en e604-en heb je een geaccepteerd setje, maar wil niet zeggen dat het zaligmakend is. Trouwens: de nieuwe AKG D11 en D12 schijnen ook erg leuk te zijn (leuker dan Superlux en iets minder/anders dan eerdergenoemde types, maar wel een stuk betaalbaarder).





> Even zelf zoeken dus... daar heb je meer aan dan door ons voorgekauwd krijgen wat te doen... immers... vraag 100 techneuten naar hun favoriete mic-set en je krijgt 101 verschillende meningen...



Mee eens... tipje: huur eerst voor een paar knaken een paar mics en bekijk hoe die je bevallen (of kijk of je ze ergens kan lenen). Niets zo persoonlijk als smaak.

Ook leuk... zoek hier op het forum even naar de micshootout... Kun je een e604 t.o.v. een SM57 en nog wat andere mics horen.

Het meest verstandige is om te spelen/luisteren/zelf oordelen.

----------


## sd_2

Zoals berolios en soundofsilence al zeiden kan je je beter nog wat verdiepen in dit forum. Je antwoorden zijn te vinden.





> Oke dus deze set is opzich niet slecht alleen een Beta 52 inplaats van de D112 en voor de toms zijn de e609's goed en voor de hihat twijfel ik nog. Hebben jullie nog ideeen? Alles is welkom



Beta52 en D112 doen niet onder voor elkaar, maar kwestie van klank-smaak. Ik zou in dat geval de D112 houden om geld te sparen. E604's koop je beter als E609 (dit is namelijk een gitaarmic en geen drum-clip-on). Als je niet veel geld wilt uitgeven aan condensator, kijk dan eens in de PG of BG lijn van Shure, geen wereldspul maar wel te doen. Wil je iets meer zekerheid dan kom je er niet omheen om naar wat mic's te gaan luisteren.

Succes

----------


## Toan_08

Bedankt voor jullie reactie's allemaal, ik ga me zeker verdiepen in welke mic ik ga kiezen nogmaals bedankt.  :EEK!:

----------


## MusiQmaN

Ik zit de laatste tijd met het idee dat ik beter een mic als een 602 (oorsponkelijk voor de kick) of 509 (git. cabinet) oid fijner is voor de floortom (meer laag) maar houd ik dan wel toon over. Of zou bijv. een opus 87 dit laag/body ook zo kunnen oppakken?

De racktoms dat zit goed (10' en 12'') maar zo'n 16'' floortom klinkt zonder mic dik en buikig. Ik ben bang dat als ik een standaard (604 oid) dat dus niet goed/mooi oppikt...

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Persoonlijk houd ik erg van een MD421 op floortoms, lekker laag en toch genoeg "punch". Filter op de 421 is ook handig om te veel rumble-achtig geluid tegen te houden.

----------


## ricks

Om even terug te komen op het onderwerp mijn ideale drum mic setje is tog wel

Kick: Beta 52
SnareTop: Sm/Beta 57
SnareBottom: Sm/Beta 57
Hihat: Sm/Beta 57
Tom's: Sennheiser E604
Overhead: Akg c414 / km 184

Ben benieuwd naar jullie voorkeur!

----------


## peterwagner

Mijn 'algemene' favoriet:

Kick in: beta 91
Kick out: beta 52
Snare top: beyer m201
Snare bottom: c451
Hihat: km184/c451
Racktom: beta 98
Floortom: 421
Ride: km184/c451
OH: C414

----------


## sparky

> Ik zit de laatste tijd met het idee dat ik beter een mic als een 602 (oorsponkelijk voor de kick) of 509 (git. cabinet) oid fijner is voor de floortom (meer laag) maar houd ik dan wel toon over. Of zou bijv. een opus 87 dit laag/body ook zo kunnen oppakken?
> 
> De racktoms dat zit goed (10' en 12'') maar zo'n 16'' floortom klinkt zonder mic dik en buikig. Ik ben bang dat als ik een standaard (604 oid) dat dus niet goed/mooi oppikt...



Ik heb ooit een D112 op een floor gebruikt omdat de 421's op waren. En dat was wel en "wow" momentje hoor...

Absoluut eens proberen als je meer dan een beetje body in je floor wilt!
Een vriend/collega gebruikt momenteel D112's zelfs als eerste keus op toms.

----------


## MusiQmaN

> Ik heb ooit een D112 op een floor gebruikt omdat de 421's op waren. En dat was wel en "wow" momentje hoor...
> 
> Absoluut eens proberen als je meer dan een beetje body in je floor wilt!
> Een vriend/collega gebruikt momenteel D112's zelfs als eerste keus op toms.



En behoud je dan ook toon? Dus niet allen oempff (net als een kick bijv)

----------


## MusicXtra

> En behoud je dan ook toon? Dus niet allen oempff (net als een kick bijv)



De D112 is inderdaad heel goed bruikbaar op een floortom, heeft genoeg definitie. Doet het overigens ook geweldig op een akoestische en elektrische bas.

----------


## MusiQmaN

Nou toch maar een Beta 98D/S aangeschaft. ga het in deeltjes doen. Volgende keer nog een 98D/S en waarschijnlijk een beta 52 voor de floor.

Weet iemand trouwens wat voor mic's gebruikt zijn op de HiStory tour:
http://api.ning.com/files/MyvUAh2dZV...t/scan0001.jpg

Ik zie al een SM57 als snarebottom mic en de 98D/S's op de racktoms.

----------


## MarkRombouts

> Weet iemand trouwens wat voor mic's gebruikt zijn op de HiStory tour:
> http://api.ning.com/files/MyvUAh2dZV...t/scan0001.jpg
> 
> Ik zie al een SM57 als snarebottom mic en de 98D/S's op de racktoms.



Base is getriggerd zo te zien. Rood blokje aan rechterzijkant van de Base Drum.

----------


## MusiQmaN

Ook ja. Ddrum Pro trigger. Jammer dat we niet kunnen zien welke mic er in de kick zit. Ben zelf erg benieuwd naar de OH's.

----------


## showband

als dat de tour was die gisteren op TV te zien was dan klonk de band echt verschrikkelijk slecht. lelijke getriggerde drums, blazers uit een doosje. En met veel nabewerking.

Jammer.. Want aan de kwaliteiten van de artiesten lag het zeker niet.
jennifer batten, michael J enz... geniale groep.

----------


## sparky

> Nou toch maar een Beta 98D/S aangeschaft. ga het in deeltjes doen. Volgende keer nog een 98D/S en waarschijnlijk een beta 52 voor de floor.
> 
> Weet iemand trouwens wat voor mic's gebruikt zijn op de HiStory tour:
> http://api.ning.com/files/MyvUAh2dZV...t/scan0001.jpg
> 
> Ik zie al een SM57 als snarebottom mic en de 98D/S's op de racktoms.



Vindt je dat mooi? een Beta 52 op floor? Ben er zelf geen fan van, daar krijg je juist weer wel dat kickdrum geluid van, dat je met een d112 dus niet krijgt.

----------


## MusiQmaN

> Vindt je dat mooi? een Beta 52 op floor? Ben er zelf geen fan van, daar krijg je juist weer wel dat kickdrum geluid van, dat je met een d112 dus niet krijgt.



Ik dat ook eerst testen, maar waar ligt het verschil tussen de 52 en de d112? Zijn bijde in de regel bedoeld als kick (en eventueel bass amp) mic toch?

(moet ook wel zeggen dat ik een 52 minder lomp vind qua ruimte en uiterlijk)

----------


## sparky

> Ik dat ook eerst testen, maar waar ligt het verschil tussen de 52 en de d112? Zijn bijde in de regel bedoeld als kick (en eventueel bass amp) mic toch?
> 
> (moet ook wel zeggen dat ik een 52 minder lomp vind qua ruimte en uiterlijk)



Heel simpel, ze klinken anders  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusiQmaN

Duidelijk (not) 


:P

Maar iets anders.. ik ben wel erg benieuwd naar OH's van Jonathan (MJ's drummer op de foto)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Duidelijk (not) 
> 
> 
> :P
> 
> Maar iets anders.. ik ben wel erg benieuwd naar OH's van Jonathan (MJ's drummer op de foto)



De D112 heeft een betere definitie, daardoor beter geschikt voor een floortom of basgitaar, heeft voor mij ook de voorkeur voor de kick.

----------


## sparky

Lijkt me duidelijk zat als je de posts die ik ervoor schreef erbij leest.

Daar valt te lezen dat de D112 een sound met veel body geeft en dat een Beta 52 meer een kicksound van je floor maakt.

----------


## MusiQmaN

> Lijkt me duidelijk zat als je de posts die ik ervoor schreef erbij leest.
> 
> Daar valt te lezen dat de D112 een sound met veel body geeft en dat een Beta 52 meer een kicksound van je floor maakt.



Het was/is me niet echt duidelijk. de D112 is de meest geliefde kick mic omdat deze de kick juist zon punch geeft (als ik de afgelopen jaren ged heb opgelet) dan zou je juist denken dat dit juist de dikke kicksound geeft die ''iedereen'' kent. Nog meer dan een 52 of een E9 / 602 toch?

----------


## MusicXtra

Vergeleken bij een D112 lijkt het met een Beta 52 op de kick alsof je een schop tegen een kussen geeft. :EEK!:

----------


## showband

het verschil tussen de AKG en de shure is vergelijkbaar met het verschil tussen een kick met gat in het voorvel tegenover een dubbelvel kick.

D112 een diepe (extra piek in het sublaag) droge knal. Met een component "droge midhoog piek" die klinkt zoals "een viltklopper tegen een plank" waardoor je alle klappen met definitie kunt horen. ook in goedkope systemen.
Hiermee klinkt alles goed. Vaak zelfs zonder EQ. Wat zeker bij budgetmixers het beste signaal oplevert.

shure houd zich meer bij de eigen klank van de kick. Waardoor je meer mogelijkheden hebt en meer karakter. Maar niet niet altijd het muzikaal beste resultaat. Bij mindere apparatuur en/of mindere technici zal een D112 meestal gewoon beter klinken.

Voor ervaren mixers met goed spul is een shure leuker dan de D112. Maar voor eigen microfoonset van een band dus 50% kans op resultaat t.o.v. 100% bij de D112... 

In mijn ogen is het bij een open beslissing dus afhankelijk van het gebruik.

Ikzelf ben erg gesteld op het geluid van een D112. Het werkt enorm fijn en snel. En zeker in de in-ears geeft de hoogcomponent van een 112 een extreem stuk beter resultaat voor de strakheid van je band. Een flinke dot mooie sub hoor je namelijk geen telling mee op in-ear doppen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Als je absoluut bakken, bergen, scheepsladingen laag wil is een audix D4 leuk. De enige microfoon waarbij ik ooit bij het mixen een laagaf knop heb moeten gebruiken (!) 

Voor warm vol jazzy is een EV mooi

Op een van de forum meetings stond er een [FONT=Arial]Audio-Technica AE2500 Dual Element microfoon. Die in fase een condensator EN een dynamische kop heeft. Kost je twee kanalen. Maar dan heb je ook wel wat. In mijn ogen de meest universele oplossing.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT]

----------


## sparky

> Vergeleken bij een D112 lijkt het met een Beta 52 op de kick alsof je een schop tegen een kussen geeft.



Absoluut niet mee eens, eerder andersom. Een Beta 52 is veel directer en heeft meer sub dan een D112. Maar goed laten we niet vergeten dat het nu eventjes ging om het verchil tussen D112 en Beta 52 _op floor._

----------


## MusiQmaN

Als je echt sub wilt, gebruik je een subkick (kom maar op met de con's, ik vind het erg fijn werken)
http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...146_7331_n.jpg

Maar ik begin de meningen beter te begrijpen.

Moet wel zeggen dat tussen mijn floor en mn kick maar 4'' doosnee en 3'' diepte zit. Maar ik ga gewoon lekker testen en zien wat het fijnste klinkt. (kan ook minder moeilijk doen en alsnog een 98d op de floor gooien, maar wil toch graag een powerboost op mn floor)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar ik ga gewoon lekker testen en zien wat het fijnste klinkt. (kan ook minder moeilijk doen en alsnog een 98d op de floor gooien, maar wil toch graag een powerboost op mn floor)



Da's altijd DE manier om erachter te komen wat jij de beste keus vindt :Big Grin:

----------


## sparky

> Moet wel zeggen dat tussen mijn floor en mn kick maar 4'' doosnee en 3'' diepte zit.



Het is ook niet moeilijk om je floor als een kick te laten klinken, hoeveel te laag gestemde floors met doodgeslagen en doodgedraaide  pinstripes met massaas gaff er op ter "compensatie" zwerven er wel niet rond? En aan de andere kant worden kicks vaak veel te hoog gestemd en te weing gedempt (BOEOEIIIIIIING) waardoor ze compleet onbruikbaar worden. 

't blijft in eerste instantie dus toch een kwestie van stemmen...

----------


## MusicXtra

> 't blijft in eerste instantie dus toch een kwestie van stemmen...



Dat stemmen hebben veel drummers nogal moeite mee, je moest ze de kost geven (zelfs goeie drummers) voor wie ik in de loop der jaren allemaal een drumstel heb gestemd.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Als je echt sub wilt, gebruik je een subkick (kom maar op met de con's, ik vind het erg fijn werken)
> http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...146_7331_n.jpg
> 
> Maar ik begin de meningen beter te begrijpen.
> 
> Moet wel zeggen dat tussen mijn floor en mn kick maar 4'' doosnee en 3'' diepte zit. Maar ik ga gewoon lekker testen en zien wat het fijnste klinkt. (kan ook minder moeilijk doen en alsnog een 98d op de floor gooien, maar wil toch graag een powerboost op mn floor)



Als je de subkick dan ook nog voor de opening in de bassdrum zet dan doet tie het een stuk beter. D112 of B52 in de bassdrum plaatsen als extra... (erg leuk!)

----------


## MusiQmaN

Ik vind m net iets te direct voor het gat. Ik gebruik trouwens zelf geen demping (de eiken ketel is al erg krachtig, daar zou je m teniet mee doen) en ben onlangs van pinstripes naar ambassadors overgegaan (wat klinkt dat lekker, had ik eerder moeten doen)

----------


## MusiQmaN

Vorige week een May sm57 ingebouwd voor bottom micing:








(wil deze uiteindelijk als 1 signaal uitsturen met een in/ex blend module:http://www.randallmay.com/blend_module.php , zelfde geld voor de May/shure Beta 52 kickmic/subkick combo)

Nu aan het kijken naar een sm57 of beta 57 (en nog meer, maar eerst de snare)

Ik las dat de beta wat eerlijker (mar volgens sommigen niet eerlijk genoeg) weergeeft dan de sm? en dat na de Unidyne SM57/545 de mic eigenlijk niet veel soeps meer is, zowel beta als sm (bron: GitaarNet Forum - Shure SM57 of SM57 bèta?)

----------


## frederic

Ik gebruik altijd een SM57 op de snare en hihat
Voor de snare heb ik een leuke variant gevonden van de SM57:

Hier zullen veel drummers vrolijk van worden.

----------


## RemcoPeters

Graag wat opmerkingen/tips over dit lijstje:

Kick: E602 mkII, D112 of Beta-52?
Snare: SM-57
Tom's: E604
Floortom: E604
Hi-Hat: AKG-C430
Overheads: Rode NT-5

Ik wil het setje binnenkort aanschaffen, misschien iemand nog tips/verbeteringen in dit budget?

----------


## Stage-Q

Voor de kick zou ik een Beta52 nemen in combi met een Beta91 (beta91 is lekker voor de tik)
Snare zou ik een SM57 Beta voor nemen (klinkt beter en opener dan de gewone 57)
En voor OH en HiHatt pak ik meestal de Neuman KM184 of de AKG414

----------


## MusicSupport

> Graag wat opmerkingen/tips over dit lijstje:
> 
> Kick: E602 mkII, D112 of Beta-52?
> Snare: SM-57
> Tom's: E604
> Floortom: E604
> Hi-Hat: AKG-C430
> Overheads: Rode NT-5
> 
> Ik wil het setje binnenkort aanschaffen, misschien iemand nog tips/verbeteringen in dit budget?



Prima setje. Ik zou zelf de B52 in de kick leggen of de D112 (mijn 2e keus)
Daarnaast heb ik veel lovende verhalen over de NT-5's gehoord, maar geen ervaring, dus kan weinig aan fout voor dat geld.
De C430 kan ik alleen maar aanraden. Mijn budget weapon of choice wat kleine condensators betreft!





> Voor de kick zou ik een Beta52 nemen in combi met een Beta91 (beta91 is lekker voor de tik)
> Snare zou ik een SM57 Beta voor nemen (klinkt beter en opener dan de gewone 57)
> En voor OH en HiHatt pak ik meestal de Neuman KM184 of de AKG414



Goed advies; maar als je dit leest snap je toch wel dat Remco geen bakken met geld te besteden heeft en gewoon naar een goede basic drumkit op zoek is. Ik zou ook graag C414 en 184's gebruiken en ook graag een dubbele kickmic plaatsen. Alleen de B91 (voor de tik idd) plaatsen is niet genoeg dus komt Remco vanzelf op de B52 terecht. 
Daarnaast ben ik het niet met je eens wat betreft de B57. De gewone 57 is veel rechter/opener dan de B57. Ik gebruik de Beta 57 alleen op snare's die wat minder body en diepte hebben omdat de Beta 57 wat warmer en ronder is.

----------


## MusiQmaN

> Prima setje. Ik zou zelf de B52 in de kick leggen of de D112 (mijn 2e keus)
> Daarnaast heb ik veel lovende verhalen over de NT-5's gehoord, maar geen ervaring, dus kan weinig aan fout voor dat geld.
> De C430 kan ik alleen maar aanraden. Mijn budget weapon of choice wat kleine condensators betreft!
> 
> 
> 
> Goed advies; maar als je dit leest snap je toch wel dat Remco geen bakken met geld te besteden heeft en gewoon naar een goede basic drumkit op zoek is. Ik zou ook graag C414 en 184's gebruiken en ook graag een dubbele kickmic plaatsen. Alleen de B91 (voor de tik idd) plaatsen is niet genoeg dus komt Remco vanzelf op de B52 terecht. 
> Daarnaast ben ik het niet met je eens wat betreft de B57. De gewone 57 is veel rechter/opener dan de B57. Ik gebruik de Beta 57 alleen op snare's die wat minder body en diepte hebben omdat de Beta 57 wat warmer en ronder is.



Intressant. ik hoor/lees juist het tegenovergestelde mbt de beta/sm 57. Dat de beta juist eerlijker en helderder is en de sm meer laag geeft.

Ik zou trouwens als ik de ervaringen zo lees een d112 gebruiken en geen 52 als je tik en diepte wilt. (ik heb dan een subkick erbij, maar las je die niet hebt en geen budget voor een 2e mic) Ik weet van mijn d112's (intern en extern) dat er tik en body inzat.

----------


## Stage-Q

> Goed advies; maar als je dit leest snap je toch wel dat Remco geen bakken met geld te besteden heeft en gewoon naar een goede basic drumkit op zoek is. Ik zou ook graag C414 en 184's gebruiken en ook graag een dubbele kickmic plaatsen. Alleen de B91 (voor de tik idd) plaatsen is niet genoeg dus komt Remco vanzelf op de B52 terecht. 
> Daarnaast ben ik het niet met je eens wat betreft de B57. De gewone 57 is veel rechter/opener dan de B57. Ik gebruik de Beta 57 alleen op snare's die wat minder body en diepte hebben omdat de Beta 57 wat warmer en ronder is.



Dan hebben wij toch een verschil in mening over de 57  :Wink:

----------


## daviddewaard

voor de kick gebruik ik ook meestal een combi van een b52 en een b91.
maar waar ik ook erg over te spreke ben kwa sound in de audiotechnica atm250 deze heeft zowel een condensator als een dynamisch kapsel in 1 mic! 
ook erg handig dus hoef je geen 2 mic's te plaatsen.

kwa toms blijf ik altijd fan van de sennh 604 tjes

----------


## Stage-Q

qua toms vind ik de BeyerDynamic Opus 87 wel fijn.
Maar weinig verhuur bedrijven hebben ze in voorraad, dus de 604´s volstaan ook prima inderdaad.

----------


## RemcoPeters

Allen al bedankt voor de reacties, ik ben wel op zoek naar een degelijk setje waar ik een tijd meer door kan en ook evt bij kan huren. Het is niet voor mijzelf maar voor de bandjes die ik uitmix. 

Aangezien ik nog een starter ben is mijn budget nog niet zo hoog, maar wil voor het geld wel kwaliteit in huis hebben.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Dan hebben wij toch een verschil in mening over de 57



Naja; ik zou ook anders willen; want de specs zeggen ook wat jij zegt. Maar mijn tests op diverse snare's komen op mijn bovenstaande resultaat uit. Ik heb ze standaard beiden in mijn koffer zitten dus ga weer eens lekker testen.

----------


## MusiQmaN

van de week een Sm-81 opgehaald. Erg fijne OH/HH en Percussie mic. Een aanrader.

----------


## w00Dy

Mijn setje

Waar ik trouwens even over gedaan heb om het samengesteld te krijgen.

Kick open vel: Crown PCC 160
Kick gesloten vel: Beyer M88
Toms: Sennheiser MD 421
Snare: Audix D1 
OH-HH: Oktava MK 012

----------


## Mike Manders

ik doe het de laatste tijd als volgt met veel succes:

Kick: D12E / D112
Snare top: SM57 zonder trafo
bottom: elke condensator is goed
hihat: elke condensator is goed
toms: SM57/MD421, altijd goed
OH: Beyer M160's met Triton fatheads

----------


## dexter

@ Mike Manders
Waarom een SM57 zonder trafo, en wat geeft dit voor voordelen?

----------


## Mike Manders

klinkt beter

----------


## Drumvogel

Waar is de tijd gebleven dat we luisterden naar de bron en daar de juiste microfoon bij zochten? 

Als iemand een jazz set met 18" kick heeft wil je deze dan ook als vette rockset laten klinken?

En een set met 20" kick? Of 22" kick... En tegenwoordig zijn de grotere maten weer in trek.

En hoeveel verschillende snares hebben we? Van 10"x3,5" piccolo tot 14"x8" marchingsnare.

Ik heb gelukkig meer kaas gegeten van geluid zodat ik als drummer mijn eigen microfoonset kan samenstellen. En genoeg vrienden bij leveranciers om ook een hoop uit te mogen proberen.

Dus nu mijn vraag. Mijn drumsetje bestaat uit:

-20"x17" kick
-10"9", 12"x10", 14"x12" en 16"x14" toms
-14"x5,5" houten snare of 14"x6,5" bronzen snare
-10"x5" RVS snare 
-14" hihat
-20" ride
-16" crash
-18" crash
-3x splash 6", 8" en 10"
-19" chinese


Ik zoek hiervoor microfoon's...
Ik hou van een lekkere houten sound in mijn kick. Echt jaren 60.

Mijn mainsnare klinkt lekker diep en warm. Ik hou niet van van zo'n afgeknepen en kapotgedraaide snares die je tegenwoordig overal hoort.

Mijn toms klinken "fat and wet" van zichzelf en zijn laag gestemd.

Mijn side snare is lekker crispy en fel maar wel met diepte.

De hihat volgens de specs: "Dry, musical stick sound. Bright, sharply defined "chick""

De ride: "High-end, clear definition. Clean "ping" sound"

De crashes donker en met veel dynamiek.

De splashes helder en kort.

Chinees zoals hij moet. Kort en smerig.

Nu jullie met sugesties om mijn sound te kunnen weergeven.

En kom niet met een D112 want anders zet ik wel een trigger op mijn kick!

----------


## peterwagner

> Waar is de tijd gebleven dat we luisterden naar de bron en daar de juiste microfoon bij zochten? 
> 
> Als iemand een jazz set met 18" kick heeft wil je deze dan ook als vette rockset laten klinken?
> 
> En een set met 20" kick? Of 22" kick... En tegenwoordig zijn de grotere maten weer in trek.
> 
> En hoeveel verschillende snares hebben we? Van 10"x3,5" piccolo tot 14"x8" marchingsnare.
> 
> Ik heb gelukkig meer kaas gegeten van geluid zodat ik als drummer mijn eigen microfoonset kan samenstellen. En genoeg vrienden bij leveranciers om ook een hoop uit te mogen proberen.
> ...



Kom jij eerst maar eens met suggesties wat voor sound je wil... het heeft niet alleen te maken met wat voor spullen je hebt, maar ook met de stijl die je speelt.

Beatles? AKG D12/20 voor de kick en een AKG D19 als overhead
Oude soul? Mooie ribbonmic als overhead en een Shure 55 tussen de kick en de snare.
Moderne rock? kick: sm91, beta 52 snare: sm57 top/bottom hh: km184 toms: beta98. OH: c414
Jazz? kick: 421 snare: km184 overheads: km184

De muziekstijl is nog voor grotere invloed op de mickeuze dan het soort drumstel.

----------


## MusicXtra

> En kom niet met een D112 want anders zet ik wel een trigger op mijn kick!



Ben benieuwd wat jij verkeerd vindt aan een D112. :Confused: 
Vind dit tot op heden de best klinkende kick microfoon.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Mijn voorkeur voor de kick zou dan worden: EV RE20 voor het gat in je vel, eventueel aangevuld met een beta91 binnen in de ketel.

Volgens mij al vaker vermeld, maar ik ben fan van EV N/D-468 op toms, kan evt. ook op snare. Mocht je helemaal geld te veel hebben: we hebben ooit bij een microfoonvergelijking met meerdere forummers een DPA van Timo geprobeerd en dat klonk heel rechttoe rechtaan goed.

----------


## animaldrums

@Drumvogel

Als ik je reactie lees wil je de zoveel mogelijk de eigen sound van je drums/cymbals registreren. Het lijkt me dan dat je daar het beste microfoons voor kunt kiezen met een vlakke/vlak mogelijke frequentie repons en dan kom je idd niet uit op een D112. Voor de overheads voldoet de AKG C414 B-XLS wel aan het bovengenoemde, voor toms en snare de Audio-Technica ATM350 en de bassdrum de Audio-Technica AE2500.
Je raadt het waarschijnlijk al, ik heb ze zelf ook................ :Big Grin:

----------


## Drumvogel

Ik vind een eigen sound belangrijker dan het genre die ik speel. Maar dat zie je in alle instrumenten terug. 

Ook al maakt een Metalband een soulplaat... het blijft een metalband.

Zeker omdat ik me niet vasthoud aan een specifiek genre.

Ikzelf heb een ATM25 in mijn kick zitten. Die bevalt heel goed. Maakt het geluid dus lekker fat and wet.
De AT2500 is ook een mooi apparaat. Door de combo condensator/dynamisch geeft dit veelzijdigheid in de klankkleur.

Qua overheads heb ik de Rode NT5. Matched pair. Vind ik heel eerlijk in hun weergave. En gebruik ik ook voor andere opnames/versterking. Ik heb Samson C01 gehad en die zijn zeker prijs/kwaliteit heel erg interessant. Ze klinken verassend goed.
Heb ze ook voor een koor gebruikt. Opname in de kerk.

Shure B98 voor snare. Sidesnare heeft op het moment een oude shure sm59. Die is rock 'n roll. En mooi voor mijn donkerbruine sinatrastem(As if) :Stick Out Tongue: .

Toms met Beyer Dynamic Opus 88/87. mooie mic's voor een mooi prijsje.

Hihat wil ik eigenlijk een Rode NT5 maar daar ben ik nog open in.
Voor het oefenen speel ik met de kick-mic en 2 overheads.
Dan kan ik me beter focussen op de volumes van de trommeltjes en bekkentjes.

@MusicXtra:
Ik vind de D112 erg kleuren. Daarom ook de opmerking begeleid met een trigger. Niet dat hij niet goed is... Iedere microfoon heeft zijn functie en bedoeling.

Ik probeer een reactie los te trekken. 
De toepassing van microfoons in de situatie. En in welk genre. Een bandje of muzikant laten klinken is het doel. Maar een bandje laten klinken zoals het genre aangeeft is de kunst!

----------

